# Cigars in Cinema



## ColdCuts

Do you know of a good movie that in some way, large or small, features cigars? If so, please post the title here. There must be hundreds, but that's OK. I've got Netflix, and I'm going to see 'em all!  Hopefully, this thread will turn into a good resource for all gorillas who want to see cigars on the silver screen.

A title is all that's necessary, but if you feel up to it, include a brief synopsis or review, perhaps a rating from one to ten (ten being the best), or whatever you want.

I'll start this off with one of my favorite movies of all time:

*It's A Wonderful Life* (1946)

James Stewart is one of my all-time favorite actors, and he's at his best in this Frank Capra classic. It's considered by many to be the best movie ever made. It's sentimental, but if you can live with that, it's great, especially around the holidays. Ten stars.

There are a few notable cigar moments in this film.

George: Thank you, sir. Quite a cigar, Mr. Potter.
Potter: You like it? I'll send you a box.

During the conversation between George and Mr. Potter, George becomes angry and begins to storm out of Potter's office. In his frustration, George nearly discards the cigar that Potter gifted him, but then thinks better of it. 

Also, George twice wishes for a million dollars at the cigar lighter at the soda fountain.

There is a cigar-related continuity blooper too: Ol' Man Gower's cigar disappears when he sends young George to deliver a prescription.


----------



## weetone

Roger Moore smoked cigars in the old James Bond movies...though I have no idea what kind they are. And he never smokes more than an inch before he gives them up to save the world.


----------



## Boomer

John Wayne smoked cigars in lots of movies, most notably McClintock and The Alamo. Clint Eastwood in most if not all of the "spaghetti westerns".:cb:cb:cb


----------



## brigey

*Clint Eastwood in most, if not all of the spaghetti Westerns, Arnold in the movie "The Last Action Hero." :ss*


----------



## SilverFox

The most obvious would have to be Scarface, non stop Tony has a Gar in his mouth.

Also opening scene of Commando is a good gar scene

Those are the two off the top of my head.


----------



## gnukfu

I watched one the other day and there were a ton of guys smoking cigars and it was all the "bad guys". Too bad I can't remember the name of the movie....it's heck getting old hehe.


----------



## sikk50

The Boondock Saints! 

Best movie ever! The old man is always smoking a gar, I believe an AF but I haven't watched in a month or two.


----------



## craigchilds

Here's a couple I've seen recently: 

American Gangster (Denzel Washington, Armand Assante)
A Place in the Sun (Montgomery Clift's uncle)
Cinderella Man (just about every character)
A Few Good Men (Jack Nicholson)
Die Another Day (Pierce Brosnan-his only cigar in a James Bond movie)
Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart & others)
Casablanca (Bogart & others)
Maltese Falcon (Bogart & others)
Something's Gotta Give (Jack Nicholson)
Ocean's 11 (several)
Ocean's 13 (several)

I'm not positive, but it also seemed like Tom Hanks smoked a cigar in Charlie Wilson's War, in the hot tub scene with the strippers.


----------



## craigchilds

weetone said:


> Roger Moore smoked cigars in the old James Bond movies...though I have no idea what kind they are. And he never smokes more than an inch before he gives them up to save the world.


Sean Connery and George Lazenby smoked only cigarettes in their James Bond movies.

Roger Moore always smoked cigars. I specifically remember cigar scenes in The Man With the Golden Gun and Octopussy. (In Octopussy he smoked one while hanggliding).

Pierce Brosnan smoked a cigar once, in Die Another Day.

I don't think the new guy, Daniel Craig, smoked one in Casino Royale.


----------



## daniel2001

In Casino Nicki Santoro (Joe Pesci) smokes a cigar whilst playing golf.

In Beverly Hills Cop, there are a few people smoking cigars, but no talk of cigars.


----------



## hurricane6

Crank- I caught the end of the movie credits one night and the music caught my attention, they showed an Opus X while the credits were rolling and They had a special thanks to Carlos Fuente Jr. 
So I started watching the movie a couple nights later, and I think one guy was smoking a GoF(just from the quick look at the band)!? But the movie sucked so bad I couldn't watch all of it.


----------



## RGD

The Lost City with Andy Garcia

Reportedly the tobacco plantation scenes were done on the Fuente properties.



Ron


----------



## GWN

RGD said:


> The Lost City with Andy Garcia
> 
> Reportedly the tobacco plantation scenes were done on the Fuente properties.
> 
> Ron


I enjoyed that film.


----------



## groogs

I think in The Unforgiven with Clint Eastwood there is some cigar smoking, as well as in the X-men movies (Wolverine) . There is also a movie called the Gret White Hype where Samuel Jackson is smoking cigars throughout the entire movie.


----------



## Fresh50

*The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007)*

Robert Ford, who's idolized Jesse James since childhood, tries hard to join
the reforming gang of the Missouri outlaw, but gradually becomes resentful of the bandit leader.









In this movie all actors have cigars in almost every scene.:ss


----------



## Fresh50

*Smoke (1995)*

A Brooklyn smoke shop is the center of neighborhood activity, and the stories of its customers.


----------



## Fresh50

*Blue in the Face (1995)*

Wayne Wang's follow-up movie to Smoke presents a series of improvisational situations strung together...








:ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

craigchilds said:


> Sean Connery and George Lazenby smoked only cigarettes in their James Bond movies.
> 
> Roger Moore always smoked cigars. I specifically remember cigar scenes in The Man With the Golden Gun and Octopussy. (In Octopussy he smoked one while hanggliding).
> 
> Pierce Brosnan smoked a cigar once, in Die Another Day.
> 
> I don't think the new guy, Daniel Craig, smoked one in Casino Royale.


If I recall correctly, they talked about this cigar, a Cuban, and the fact that it was slow-burning (Die Another Day). What type of cigar was this? Or was it a fictional brand made for the movie. Bond films are big on product sponsering so I assume this was an actual brand.


----------



## baglorious

I think of Crimson Tide, with Gene Hackman. Not really a whole lot of (any?) cigar talk... but during the conversations, Gene Hackman always seems to be lighting a cigar. The most noticeable one is at the end, where he lights up a cigar during the final discussion, with the talk about the Lipizzaner stallions and such, as they're waiting to decide whether to blow up the world.

I always wondered if one could actually smoke a cigar on a submarine without really causing a problem. I imagine there are air systems and such, but I still gotta think it is frowned upon, lol.


Anyway, the fact that he lights up a cigar is pretty prominent. And again, he's (sorta) the bad guy.


----------



## RUJohnny99

Wow...no one mentioned Pinocchio smoking a cigar while he's playing pool?

I'm still not convinced we're not all going to turn into jackasses and shipped to the salt mines in Honduras & Nicaragua.


----------



## ShaulWolf

RUJohnny99 said:


> Wow...no one mentioned Pinocchio smoking a cigar while he's playing pool?
> 
> I'm still not convinced we're not all going to turn into jackasses and shipped to the salt mines in Honduras & Nicaragua.


Holy crap, I had forgotten about that! Bravo, good sir! :tu


----------



## M1903A1

The Age Of Innocence...first time I can recall seeing cigars not only smoked, but _cut_. One of the characters had a really cool guillotine cutter on his watch chain.

The tobacco plantation scenes in The Lost City were in a beautiful setting...but they were tough to watch.


----------



## KASR

Something Wicked This Way Comes (Jason Robards character smokes a lot of em) Oldie, but goodie!


----------



## smokeyscotch

Fresh50 said:


> *Smoke (1995)*
> 
> A Brooklyn smoke shop is the center of neighborhood activity, and the stories of its customers.


I will have to make an Amazon order soon.:tu


----------



## SR Mike

Probably some repeats but... Anything with George Burns, Red Skelton, Clint Eastwood, Arnold Schwarzenegger

Independance Day
There's Something About Mary
The Mask
The Producers
Three Amigos
Blazing Saddles
Young Frankenstein
Men in Tights
Fifth Element
Die Hard Movies
Pulp Fictions
Lord of the Rings (pipes)
Ghost Busters
Master and Commander (pipes)
Grumpy Old Men
Van Helsing
Bad News Bears
Caddy Shack
Christmas Vacation
Hot Shots
Uncle Buck
The Great Outdoors
Gone in 60 Seconds
Batman
Smoking Aces
Thank You for Not Smoking
Wayne's World
Dare Devil
X-Men
Hellboy

I just found this http://www.cigarsinmovies.com/

Enjoy


----------



## groogs

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> If I recall correctly, they talked about this cigar, a Cuban, and the fact that it was slow-burning (Die Another Day). What type of cigar was this? Or was it a fictional brand made for the movie. Bond films are big on product sponsering so I assume this was an actual brand.


I know exactly what you are talking about but I can't remember the name. I do have that movie in My DVD collection (over 900 strong), so I will put it in and find out.


----------



## Kaisersozei

Who can forget the bad guy in Sam Raimi's *Darkman--*not only did he smoke a cigar, but he had a wicked cutter! :ss


----------



## nonameman

The end of Parenthood -- I'm pretty sure Jason Robarbs tears off a no smoking sign on the wall at the hospital with a gar in his mouth.


----------



## craigchilds

Don't forget the old Marx brothers comedies from the 1930's. _Duck Soup_ had some funny cigar gags.

Also, several cigar scenes in _A Night At the Opera_


----------



## chriscbs

How about Uncle Paulie (Paul Vario) in Goodfellas? :tu


----------



## Satch

Uncle Buck - a John Candy classic!


----------



## Kermit

Save the Tiger (1973)-

A lot of cigar smokers in this movie- Jack Lemmon, Jack Gilford, the arsonist in the movie theater, and the mobster. Best cigar scene is when the mobster takes the cigar out of Jack Gilford's mouth and gives him a Havana.


----------



## small towner

Clint Eastwood in "Heartbreak Ridge"...at the end of the movie when he takes the cigar off the enemy, smells it and tells his troops its a cuban.


----------



## SmokinJoe

The newest Superman movie...Superman Returns. Kevin Spacey (sp?), has a couple, plus he sports a Xikar cutter.


----------



## Rahllin

One of my favorite movies, Tombstone, features some cigars, but what western doesn't? Wyatt Earp smokes them in a few different scenes I can recall.


----------



## yayson

I watched "She's the One" last night, both fathers smoke stogies

meh movie, one made with the wives in mind, just enough beer, stogies, fishing to keep the husbands awake


----------



## dalerobk

ColdCuts said:


> Do you know of a good movie that in some way, large or small, features cigars? If so, please post the title here. There must be hundreds, but that's OK. I've got Netflix, and I'm going to see 'em all!  Hopefully, this thread will turn into a good resource for all gorillas who want to see cigars on the silver screen.
> 
> A title is all that's necessary, but if you feel up to it, include a brief synopsis or review, perhaps a rating from one to ten (ten being the best), or whatever you want.
> 
> I'll start this off with one of my favorite movies of all time:
> 
> *It's A Wonderful Life* (1946)
> 
> James Stewart is one of my all-time favorite actors, and he's at his best in this Frank Capra classic. It's considered by many to be the best movie ever made. It's sentimental, but if you can live with that, it's great, especially around the holidays. Ten stars.
> 
> There are a few notable cigar moments in this film.
> 
> George: Thank you, sir. Quite a cigar, Mr. Potter.
> Potter: You like it? I'll send you a box.
> 
> During the conversation between George and Mr. Potter, George becomes angry and begins to storm out of Potter's office. In his frustration, George nearly discards the cigar that Potter gifted him, but then thinks better of it.
> 
> Also, George twice wishes for a million dollars at the cigar lighter at the soda fountain.
> 
> There is a cigar-related continuity blooper too: Ol' Man Gower's cigar disappears when he sends young George to deliver a prescription.


That movie always makes me want to smoke a cigar. Though I don't think of it as quite such a sentimental, feel-good movie. George does try to kill himself after all b/c his whole life is the exact opposite of what he wanted. The movie is actually very dark in many ways.

Following the Christmas theme, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation is always a good cigar one. Burning down the tree by lighting a cigar is just classic.


----------



## Tredegar

I remember James Tolkan, Tom Cruise' boss, I believe, in Top Gun chomping on a cigar.


----------



## craigchilds

Wedding Crashers. Owen Wilson & Christopher Walken enjoy cigars at a wedding reception.


----------



## ColdCuts

SR Mike said:


> Bad News Bears...
> 
> I just found this http://www.cigarsinmovies.com/


Hey SR Mike, thanks for your input. I'm trying to compile a more or less comprehensive list. When you say Bad News Bears, are you referring to the 2005 version, or the 1975 version?

Regarding the website, it's a great idea, but they've only got fourteen movies listed.  You've already done much better than that yourself!


----------



## craigchilds

This site lists hundreds of movies, along with description of each scene

http://smokingsides.com/asfs/m/cigar.html


----------



## RUJohnny99

No one mentioned "Wall Street" yet. Bud Fox tried to get the business of Gordon Gecko. On his birthday he brought him a box of his favorite Cubans. Bud admitted he had a source at the airport and Gecko started directing trades his way.


----------



## ShaulWolf

American Psycho

Christian Bale has a cigar in hand in a few scenes and lights one up after taking an ax to Jared Leto's character.


----------



## ColdCuts

craigchilds said:


> This site lists hundreds of movies, along with description of each scene
> 
> http://smokingsides.com/asfs/m/cigar.html


Good resource, but only female smokers. Which begs the question, why only female smokers? Unless, of course, it's a fetish thing.


----------



## muziq

ColdCuts said:


> Good resource, but only female smokers. Which begs the question, why only female smokers? Unless, of course, it's a fetish thing.


Both of those sites miss a very prominent cigar placement: Charade (1963), in which is featured a '60s Por Larranaga Dunhill Seleccion Suprema 32, a remarkably rare cuban cigar. It's prominent and easy to identify because of the uniqueness of the band, caught in frame for about 5 seconds during the first 10-15 minutes of the film. The French police inspector who has them on his person is repeatedly (and rather humorously) thwarted in lighting it due to Audrey Hepburn's insistence on his not smoking it in her presence.


----------



## sgt_etool

Just goofing around internet after reading this thread and found this site, check it out: http://www.cigarsinmovies.com/


----------



## craigchilds

ColdCuts said:


> Good resource, but only female smokers. Which begs the question, why only female smokers? Unless, of course, it's a fetish thing.


huh, I didn't even realize that.

Don't know if I'd call it a fetish, but a woman with a long cigar in her mouth is definitely sexy... the whole phallic thing, I guess.


----------



## ColdCuts

sgt_etool said:


> Just goofing around internet after reading this thread and found this site, check it out: http://www.cigarsinmovies.com/


Yeah, SR Mike already mentioned that website on the second page. Unfortunately, that site names only fourteen titles. It's a start, but hey, we're already doing much better than that on this thread.

Also, it should be noted that craigchilds already posted a link to the Female Celebrity Smoking List. This site lists around 300 movies and a lot of TV shows too, but as you might guess, the focus is on female smokers only--which, incidentally, makes me wonder if this site isn't less to do with cigar appreciation, and more to do with... _another_ kind of appreciation. 

In any case, neither resource really gets the job done, so if any of you BOTL know of a good cigar movie not already listed, or want to comment on one that already is, please continue to do so. And, to those who've already contributed, thank you and please keep 'em coming!  I will post a compiled list here soon.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Boss Hogg!


----------



## craigchilds

I saw William H. Macy sucking on a cigar stub in Sahara .

Also, the final scene in _The Ultimate Gift_ featured one of the main characters (the lawyer) enjoying a cigar in his study. In the background, you can see a pretty impressive desktop humidor.


----------



## DeadMansHand

Last Action Hero. Arnie is almost constantly smoking and even asks a small boy for a stick.:tu


----------



## craigchilds

I'm trying to watch the complete American Film Institute Top 100 Movies of All Time. Last night, in between basketball games, I tried to watch _Birth of a Nation_

It's long, boring, silent, but very notable for being the most abrasively racist movie I've ever seen. It's all about the rise of the Ku Klux Klan-- and they're the good guys fighting the evil blacks during Reconstruction. Totally whacked out!

Anyway, lots of Civil War dudes (including Ulysses S. Grant) smoking 'gars.


----------



## ColdCuts

Manhattan Melodrama (1934) includes the DVD extra, The Old Pioneer (1934)

While I noticed a couple of cigars in the mouths of periphery actors, Manhattan Melodrama, starring William Powell, Myrna Loy, and Clark Gable, is _not_ a cigar movie. Regardless, it was OK. I'd give it six out of ten stars. Why do I include it in this thread? One of the extras on the DVD is a cartoon, also from 1934, called _The Old Pioneer_. <== click! It's just under eight minutes and tells the story of how the Cigar Store Indian came to be!  It may be a bit off-color, but it's worth a look.


----------



## chippewastud79

Just watched Rounders and when Matt Damon takes the money at the cigar shop with the wheel for the high and low. All the rest of the the players are discussing the cammeroon wrappers and oily feel of their cigars. 
Or the *judges scene* when he impresses the judges while reading their hands, the one judge has a nice fat stogie. Nice scenes. :tu


----------



## ColdCuts

M1903A1 said:


> The Age Of Innocence...first time I can recall seeing cigars not only smoked, but _cut_. One of the characters had a really cool guillotine cutter on his watch chain.


I tried to look this one up, but it turns out there are no less than four movies that go by that title! They were made in 1924, 1930, 1934, and 1993. Does anyone know which one is being referenced above?


----------



## jagmqt

Similiar thread that may be helpful...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134786&highlight=blowing+smoke

Blowing Smoke...the cigars are practically a cast member...

From a previous post:
_The cigars used are: Ashton VSG, Padron Anniversiary, Fuente Fuente Opus X, Zino Platinum, Diamond Crown Maximus, LaFlor Dominica Chisel, and Oneoff...and they burn a lot of them...Some other cigars are mentioned throughout...And it takes place in a helluva nice cigar club...I'm not sure if it was filmed on site of the Havana Club or just in a studio with its own design...but it's certainly a place I'd like to lounge..._

If you get a chance, it's certianly an enjoyable film for cigar lovers...

I think the movie is only available for direct download now...

jag


----------



## ColdCuts

jagmqt said:


> Similiar thread that may be helpful...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134786&highlight=blowing+smoke


I'm a bit embarrassed. I swear, before I started this thread I did a search in an attempt to not be redundant. I don't know how I missed that one. Wasn't even long ago. Mods, if you want to merge these, I'd understand. Oh, and thanks for the link Jag.


----------



## jagmqt

ColdCuts said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed.


Don't be...just thought it might help you find more movies...new threads draw new perspectives and new contributors...:tu

You're gonna be net-flixing for awhile...

jag


----------



## jack7382

A few that come to mind:

Ocean's 12, 11 and 13 already mentioned.

Black Hawk down General always has one it seems, plus that one scence with the bad guy who offers him a Cuban

Creator-Peter Otoole and his boss always seem to have a nice Churchill.


----------



## Cheroot

jagmqt said:


> Similiar thread that may be helpful...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134786&highlight=blowing+smoke
> 
> Blowing Smoke...the cigars are practically a cast member...
> 
> From a previous post:
> _The cigars used are: Ashton VSG, Padron Anniversiary, Fuente Fuente Opus X, Zino Platinum, Diamond Crown Maximus, LaFlor Dominica Chisel, and Oneoff...and they burn a lot of them...Some other cigars are mentioned throughout...And it takes place in a helluva nice cigar club...I'm not sure if it was filmed on site of the Havana Club or just in a studio with its own design...but it's certainly a place I'd like to lounge..._
> 
> If you get a chance, it's certianly an enjoyable film for cigar lovers...
> 
> I think the movie is only available for direct download now...
> 
> jag


Actually, I read about this movie on Cigar Aficionado. The article can be still found on the archives. It is a great read, check it out:

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Archives/CA_Show_Article/0,2322,1548,00.html


----------



## jack7382

just saw two more: The Punisher with travolta, has a nice big walk in Humi and says to another bad guy "leave the Cubans alone"

Plus a classic. The Longest Day. Robert Mitchums character always seem to have a stogie in his mouth.


----------



## ColdCuts

Here it is, as I promised, the compiled list (so far) of movies that show cigar smoking!

I will update this periodically if/when additions pile up. Thanks to all the fine BOTL who have already contributed. Please keep 'em coming! :tu

1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
A Night At The Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
A Place In The Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale
Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D’Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood
Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
It's A Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
Licence To Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O’Hara
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Juliette Lewis
Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin
Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
Reign Of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
Scarface (1983) Al Pacino
She's The One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
Thank You For Not Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
The Assassination Of Jesse James By The Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
The Birth Of A Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
The Man With the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
The Old Pioneer (cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
The Rolling Stones Rock And Roll Circus (1968)
There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


----------



## ColdCuts

Couple things:

Please, keep the submissions coming! Without your input, this thread will die.

When a gorilla posts a title, I'm taking his or her word for cigar content. I haven't seen them all, but I'm working on them--well the one's with decent reviews anyway. 

I have included the year the movie was originally released and a couple of the starring actors in hopes that gorillas will be able to find cigar movies that they're likely to enjoy. The actors mentioned play the lead characters, but are not necessarily the cigar smoker(s).

I did not include the MPAA rating. I didn't think of it until I was deep into the list. Maybe I'll get around to it if an update is called for. Until then, if you want to look it up, it's easy. Try http://www.imdb.com/

If you'd like to add a movie to--what I hope to be--this semi-regularly updated list, please be specific. Many movies are remakes of older movies. If a gorilla posts, "Batman," for instance, I don't know which of the many Batman movies features a cigar. If you're not sure, include the name of the primary actor(s). That way, I might be able to sleuth it out, but make it easy on me if you can. If I can't figure it out, I can't add it to the list.

No offense to pipe smokers, but for now anyway, I'm excluding pipe movies. Cigar movies only, please.

Finally, I am compiling a list of cigar related movies as a reference for myself, and for the good of the jungle! I am NOT endorsing the quality or content of any the movies on this list, unless I speak of a title specifically. Some of these listings have received great reviews, and some not. View at your own risk!

I hope you enjoy! 

And, again, let's keep the list growing!

Mods: Any way this post could be a sticky within this thread?


----------



## RevSmoke

gnukfu said:


> I watched one the other day and there were a ton of guys smoking cigars and it was all the "bad guys". Too bad I can't remember the name of the movie....it's heck getting old hehe.


Punisher? That has Travolta (bad guy) and his henchmen smoking gars. And then there is the scene when the Columbian cartel guys are before him, he offers them "A Cuban," and they tell him it isn't.

Gettysburg has cigar smoking too.


----------



## JordanWexler

> Punisher? That has Travolta (bad guy) and his henchmen smoking gars. And then there is the scene when the Columbian cartel guys are before him, he offers them "A Cuban," and they tell him it isn't.


Yea, they smoke in 'The Punisher.'


----------



## Sanitariumite

RevSmoke said:


> Punisher? That has Travolta (bad guy) and his henchmen smoking gars. And then there is the scene when the Columbian cartel guys are before him, he offers them "A Cuban," and they tell him it isn't.
> 
> * Gettysburg* has cigar smoking too.


Damn you! That was the last movie I could think of with prominent cigar smoking, and you had to ruin it for me! lol, It doesn't help that I didn't find this thread until is was already 5 pages deep. I love the wheel scene in Rounders, and the other one I had thought of was The Punisher, but y'all took care of those. I'm going to go look at all my DVD cases, and see if any of them remind me of other cigar scenes.


----------



## Sanitariumite

Haha! I found 3! Ok, the Yakuza Uncle in *The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift* constantly has cigars lit. In *Eurotrip*, Cooper has a cigar while wearing a bath robe, and a face mask after discovering the outrageous exchange rates in Bratislava. And finally, in *The Rock*, Francis X. Hummel (Ed Harris) has at least one scene (right in the beginning, and I'm pretty sure there's one or two more throughout the course of the flick) where he's smoking a cigar.


----------



## ColdCuts

RevSmoke said:


> Gettysburg has cigar smoking too.


I haven't yet seen it, but I looked it up. IMDb says that this 1993 movie was originally a TV miniseries, and that it clocks in at just over four and a half hours long!

It also mentions a great cigar quote from the film. General Buford apparently says, _There's an old Indian saying: "Follow the cigar smoke, find the fat man there."_ :r


----------



## ColdCuts

jagmqt said:


> Blowing Smoke...the cigars are practically a cast member...


I'd LOVE to see this one, but it appears that it's only available via $10 digital download. Does anybody have a copy they'd be willing to loan out? 

By the way, I'll grab the titles from that other thread and post them in the big list on a future update. :tu


----------



## craigchilds

I saw The Hunting Party Last Night. Richard Gere lights up a cigar at a banquet in the opening prologue to the film. Right after he takes a puff, the blonde lady next to him open her blouse and flashes her breasts to the camera.

a memorable scene.

Also don't forget Clint Eastwood smoking those Italian-style cigars in the Man With No Name trilogy:
1 Fistful of Dollars
2 For a Few Dollars More
3 The Good, the Bad, and The Ugly.


----------



## ColdCuts

ShaulWolf said:


> American Psycho
> 
> Christian Bale has a cigar in hand in a few scenes and lights one up after taking an ax to Jared Leto's character.


True that. I watched it last night. I couldn't help but notice that he didn't need to clip the head, and the lighter he used was a Zippo.

Could you make out either band? When Patrick Bateman is arguing with the dry cleaners he might be waving around an Opus X. Hard to tell. The one he fires up after chopping up Paul Allen has a dark blue band.


----------



## jack7382

1985-"Creator" Peter Otoole as Harry

Mariel Hemingway as Meli


Funny movie,

Harry smart ass professor and his boss are always smoking Churchills or something along that ring size


----------



## Todd W

Smoke w/ Harvey Keitel. He runs a B&M.


----------



## ShaulWolf

ColdCuts said:


> True that. I watched it last night. I couldn't help but notice that he didn't need to clip the head, and the lighter he used was a Zippo.
> 
> Could you make out either band? When Patrick Bateman is arguing with the dry cleaners he might be waving around an Opus X. Hard to tell. The one he fires up after chopping up Paul Allen has a dark blue band.


I'll rewatch it tonight and see what I can make out. Can't guarantee being able to tell, though.

Also, Clint Eastwood in High Plains Drifter.


----------



## Don Fernando

RGD said:


> The Lost City with Andy Garcia
> 
> Reportedly the tobacco plantation scenes were done on the Fuente properties.
> 
> Ron


Carlito even has a cameo as a barkeeper in the movie


----------



## JamesRoberts

If anyone can guess this movie, I'll send ya somethin special! It's not a well known movie, so I'll be surpirsed if anyone knows it. (It does have 3 well known movie stars)

Scene description- (A father and daughter are sitting at the table, with the father smoking a cigar. He recently told his daughter that a reputable doctor informed him that the valves to his heart have "turned in their notice" and he only has six months to live)

Daughter- "Didin't the doc tell you to lay off those things?" (she asks, looking at the cigar)

Father- (taking a long puff on his stogie, then smiling) "The doc told me to send him what I don't finish.... he's not sentimental"


Let the guessing begin...


----------



## ColdCuts

JamesRoberts said:


> If anyone can guess this movie, I'll send ya somethin special! It's not a well known movie, so I'll be surpirsed if anyone knows it. (It does have 3 well known movie stars)
> 
> Scene description- (A father and daughter are sitting at the table, with the father smoking a cigar. He recently told his daughter that a reputable doctor informed him that the valves to his heart have "turned in their notice" and he only has six months to live)
> 
> Daughter- "Didin't the doc tell you to lay off those things?" (she asks, looking at the cigar)
> 
> Father- (taking a long puff on his stogie, then smiling) "The doc told me to send him what I don't finish.... he's not sentimental"
> 
> Let the guessing begin...


I'm stumped. Can you give us a clue?


----------



## ShaulWolf

JamesRoberts said:


> If anyone can guess this movie, I'll send ya somethin special! It's not a well known movie, so I'll be surpirsed if anyone knows it. (It does have 3 well known movie stars)
> 
> Scene description- (A father and daughter are sitting at the table, with the father smoking a cigar. He recently told his daughter that a reputable doctor informed him that the valves to his heart have "turned in their notice" and he only has six months to live)
> 
> Daughter- "Didin't the doc tell you to lay off those things?" (she asks, looking at the cigar)
> 
> Father- (taking a long puff on his stogie, then smiling) "The doc told me to send him what I don't finish.... he's not sentimental"
> 
> Let the guessing begin...


I second getting another clue. Please?

On another note, can anyone figure this cigar out? ColdCuts said it looked like an Opus X but from this image it doesn't appear so.


And this one?


----------



## Pat1075

Shenandoah with James Stewart, he's constantly rolling his own cigars


----------



## JamesRoberts

ColdCuts said:


> I'm stumped. Can you give us a clue?


Its a family comedy that was released in the early 80's. It's on HBO/cinemax (not sure which one) quite a bit, including this month.


----------



## jack7382

Saw another one yesterday: Rollerball, the new one not the Classic one.

LL Cool J has a nice big stick going on in at least one scene.


----------



## krevo81

How bout Bobby DeNiro smoking up the theatre in Cape Fear?


----------



## replicant_argent

JamesRoberts said:


> If anyone can guess this movie, I'll send ya somethin special! It's not a well known movie, so I'll be surpirsed if anyone knows it. (It does have 3 well known movie stars)
> 
> Scene description- (A father and daughter are sitting at the table, with the father smoking a cigar. He recently told his daughter that a reputable doctor informed him that the valves to his heart have "turned in their notice" and he only has six months to live)
> 
> Daughter- "Didin't the doc tell you to lay off those things?" (she asks, looking at the cigar)
> 
> Father- (taking a long puff on his stogie, then smiling) "The doc told me to send him what I don't finish.... he's not sentimental"
> 
> Let the guessing begin...


Is that Equilibrium?


----------



## Tredegar

I have to add the movie M with Peter Lorre to the list. There are numerous scenes with gentlemen smoking cigars. Most notably are the police inspectors using scissors to cut off the ends of their cigars. This German B & W movie from 1931(?) is a classic and about a subject that wouldn't be touched by the American filmmakers for another 40 years or so.


----------



## JamesRoberts

replicant_argent said:


> Is that Equilibrium?


Nope, not equilibrium


----------



## evazan

I've been posting in the pipe forum thus far but now I finally have a reason to post in here. How has no one mentioned Dr. Strangelove? It is one of my favorite movies and who can forget general Jack D. Ripper smoking a stogie while he is dodging bullets and firing a machine gun out of the window.










"Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room."


----------



## Fumioso

Miller's Crossing! (Coen Brothers, 1990)

There's a great scene where Albert Finney is smoking a cigar in bed and reading the paper. He notices smoke coming through the floor boards, and... well hell. Just watch it HERE.

My favorite cinematic cigar scene ever.


----------



## TEAK

smokeyscotch said:


> I will have to make an Amazon order soon.:tu


I just did!:ss


----------



## craigchilds

JamesRoberts said:


> Nope, not equilibrium


Is it Cousins? I think that stars Ted Danson? Comedy about two couples who swap wives. I haven't seen it but the tagline was: 
_Two people who already have something in common. Her husband was sleeping with his wife._

Is that what you mean by family comedy?


----------



## JamesRoberts

Nope, not Cousins. Good guess tho


----------



## Donatom3

JamesRoberts said:


> Nope, not equilibrium


Is it Max Dugen Returns?


----------



## TEAK

Fumioso said:


> Miller's Crossing! (Coen Brothers, 1990)
> 
> There's a great scene where Albert Finney is smoking a cigar in bed and reading the paper. He notices smoke coming through the floor boards, and... well hell. Just watch it HERE.
> 
> My favorite cinematic cigar scene ever.


If only he hadn't put the stogie out that would have been best movie scene ever!:gn


----------



## Fumioso

TEAK said:


> If only he hadn't put the stogie out that would have been best movie scene ever!:gn


It would be a perfect lead in for a Cigar Savor ad!

:ss


----------



## ColdCuts

JamesRoberts said:


> Nope, not Cousins. Good guess tho


Hell, I dunno. Here's a wild guess: How about K-9? It's on HBO, it's a comedy, and James Belushi (cigar smoker) is in it. Did I win? :chk


----------



## craigchilds

Just watched The Apartment (1960), starring Jack Lemmon, Shirley Maclaine, and Fred MacMurray. I watched it on my laptop on the back porch, while smoking a Camacho 1962. 

There are two scenes where C.C. Baxter's friends (played by Ray Walston and David Lewis) smoke cigars. In the first, they are celebrating Baxter's (Lemmon) illl-gotten promotion. In the second scene, they are plotting his downfall. 

Good movie, #80 on the American Film Institute Top 100 Movies of All Time.


----------



## Ivory Tower

JamesRoberts said:


> If anyone can guess this movie, I'll send ya somethin special! It's not a well known movie, so I'll be surpirsed if anyone knows it. (It does have 3 well known movie stars)
> 
> Scene description- (A father and daughter are sitting at the table, with the father smoking a cigar. He recently told his daughter that a reputable doctor informed him that the valves to his heart have "turned in their notice" and he only has six months to live)
> 
> Daughter- "Didin't the doc tell you to lay off those things?" (she asks, looking at the cigar)
> 
> Father- (taking a long puff on his stogie, then smiling) "The doc told me to send him what I don't finish.... he's not sentimental"
> 
> Let the guessing begin...


I know I've seen this... just can't think of any details.


----------



## JamesRoberts

Donatom3 said:


> Is it Max Dugen Returns?


WE HAVE A WINNER!!!

Donatom3, PM me your addy and I'll send ya some goodies!!!

Max Dugan Returns, I believe was Matthew Brodericks first motion picture. Also had Donald Sutherland and the late Jason Robards


----------



## ColdCuts

JamesRoberts said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER!!!
> 
> Donatom3, PM me your addy and I'll send ya some goodies!!!
> 
> Max Dugan Returns, I believe was Matthew Brodericks first motion picture. Also had Donald Sutherland and the late Jason Robards


Way to go Donatom3! Nice one. That goes for you too, JamesRoberts. Nice little contest.


----------



## JamesRoberts

ColdCuts said:


> Way to go Donatom3! Nice one. That goes for you too, JamesRoberts. Nice little contest.


Hopefully he'll post some pics of the "sweets" that he receives


----------



## Donatom3

ColdCuts said:


> Way to go Donatom3! Nice one. That goes for you too, JamesRoberts. Nice little contest.


Thanks, and yeah it was fun trying to figure this out.



JamesRoberts said:


> Hopefully he'll post some pics of the "sweets" that he receives


I may not do it the first night I get them, but I will post them. I'll definitely make sure pictures are taken when they're being smoked.


----------



## ColdCuts

A couple nights ago, I saw *Anatomy Of A Murder* (1959) with James Stewart and Lee Remick. Duke Ellington wrote the score and makes a cameo as "Pie-Eye."

Stewart plays small-town defense attorney Paul Biegler. He likes trout fishing and he's constantly smoking corona-sized 'Italian cigars.' 

The movie is well acted and I'm sure the script challenged the censors with words like "panties," "intercourse," "rape," "contraceptive," "penetration," etc. But, it just doesn't stand the test of time. Jimmy Stewart is great, as usual, but then I'm a big Stewart fan. Lee Remick is cute in it too. Here's a pic...


----------



## ColdCuts

Here's the updated list, now with numbers! :chk 


1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
A Fistful of Dollars (1964) Clint Eastwood, Marianne Koch
A Good Year (2006) Russell Crowe, Albert Finney
A Night at the Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
A Place in the Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe
Anatomy of a Murder (1959) James Stewart, Lee Remick
Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
Cape Fear (1991) Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte
Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
Creator (1985) Peter O'Toole, Mariel Hemingway
Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
Dr. Strangelove (1964) Peter Sellers, George C. Scott
Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
Eurotrip (2004) Scott Mechlowisz, Jacob Pitts
For a Few Dollars More (1965) Clint Eastwood, Gian Maria Volonte
Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood, Marsha Mason
Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
High Plains Drifter (1973) Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom
Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
It's a Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
Licence to Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
M (1931) Peter Lorre
Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
Max Dugan Returns (1983) Matthew Broderick, Marsha Mason
McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara
Miller's Crossing (1990) Gabriel Byrne, Marcia Gay Harden
Modern Marvels: Tobacco (TV) (2006) Carlos Fuente Jr. is one of many commentators.
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Juliette Lewis
Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
Open Range (2003) Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall
Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin, Mary Steenburgen
Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
Presumed Innocent (1990) Harrison Ford, Brian Dennehy
Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
Reign of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
Rollerball (2002) Chris Klein, LL Cool J, Jean Reno
Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
Scarface (1983) Al Pacino, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer
Shenandoah (1965) James Stewart, Doug McClure
She's the One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
Thank You for Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
The Apartment (1960) Jack Lemmon, Shirley MacLaine
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
The Birth of a Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006) Lucas Black, Daniel Booko
The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
The Hudsucker Proxy (1994) Paul Newman, Tim Robbins
The Hunting Party (2007) Richard Gere, Jesse Eisenberg
The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
The Old Pioneer (Cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
The Rock (1996) Nicolas Cage, Sean Connery, Ed Harris
The Rolling Stones Rock And Roll Circus (1968)
The Skulls (2000) Joshua Jackson, Paul Walker
The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
X-Men (2000) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
XXX: State of the Union (2005) Ice Cube, Samuel L. Jackson
Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Just watched National Lampoons "Vegas Vacation" a few nights ago. It has a few cigar scenes....sorry about not providing the names of the actors or year made...


----------



## BillyCigars

As for the American Psycho quandry - I scratched my head a number of years ago over this same question. It dawned on me to look in the credits...



ShaulWolf said:


> On another note, can anyone figure this cigar out? ColdCuts said it looked like an Opus X but from this image it doesn't appear so.


The first one here is a "La Plata" houseblend - La Plata Cigars are listed in the credits.



ShaulWolf said:


> And this one?


I can't quite make this one out but believe it or not, Ghurka is listed in the credits as well. Could be an early Ghurka I suppose...


----------



## ColdCuts

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Just watched National Lampoons "Vegas Vacation" a few nights ago. It has a few cigar scenes....sorry about not providing the names of the actors or year made...


You don't have to provide the year or the actors or any of that stuff. That's something I've been doing just for fun when I periodically update the list.  I only ask that folks get a little specific when they name a movie title with one or more remakes. :tu

Thanks for the contribution, Fishbeadtwo. I haven't yet seen that one, or the Christmas one for that matter, but I hope to eventually.


----------



## ColdCuts

BillyCigars said:


> As for the American Psycho quandry - I scratched my head a number of years ago over this same question. It dawned on me to look in the credits...


Doh! Good thinking, BillyCigars. I don't know why that never occurred to me. 

P.S. I don't suppose you like that movie, do you?


----------



## craigchilds

ColdCuts said:


> I haven't yet seen that one, or the Christmas one for that matter, but I hope to eventually.


Christmas Vacation has the old grandpa who is constantly smoking a cigar. In fact (It's been a while so I'm going from memory) I think he burns down the Christmas tree with his cigar.


----------



## craigchilds

George Burns smoked cigars in all his movies, I believe. 

Oh God
Oh God Book 2
Oh God You Devil

(The only one I'm 100% sure about is the 3rd movie -- Oh God You Devil)


----------



## dwhitacre

Just watched *Crimson Tide* again this past weekend.

I am pretty sure that Hackman is smoking Montes #2s in each scene with cigars. If I could see it on a large screen I would know for sure!


----------



## Todd W

1987's "Raising Arizona" features Randall "Tex" Cobb, as Leonard Smalls, smoking Cheroots (or maybe they're just Backwoods!), for practically the entire movie. They show him striking matches on his own leather jacket, unpainted furniture, and the bottom of his boot. The funniest thing is when he lights up at the entrance to "Unpainted Arizona" and then he's already 2/3 done with it when he reaches Nathan Arizona's office. Arizona is played by Trey Wilson, who also has an unlit, unbanded cigar in his mouth while he's being interviewed about his son's disappearance.

This is one of my favorite movies of all time, and was my introduction to the wacky side of the Coen Brothers when I was a teenager.


----------



## BillyCigars

ColdCuts said:


> Doh! Good thinking, BillyCigars. I don't know why that never occurred to me.
> 
> P.S. I don't suppose you like that movie, do you?


LOL, only my favorite! :ss:ss


----------



## ColdCuts

JamesRoberts said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER!!!
> 
> Donatom3, PM me your addy and I'll send ya some goodies!!!
> 
> Max Dugan Returns, I believe was Matthew Brodericks first motion picture. Also had Donald Sutherland and the late Jason Robards


Donatom3, can you post a pic of your winnings?


----------



## ColdCuts

Todd W said:


> 1987's "Raising Arizona"


Great contribution to the list. Great movie. I love everything the Coen brothers do. Thanks, Todd W! :tu


----------



## jack7382

just saw two to add to the list:

The devils brigade- Robert Holden- Cliff Robertson
WWII classic 

The Second one is classic I am watching right now:

COOLHAND LUKE- Paul Newman 
There is a trustee, big fat guy wearing white, always has one in his mouth


----------



## craigchilds

I just finished watching Double Indemnity, starring Fred Macmurray, Barbara Stanwick, and Edward Robinson.

Edward Robinson plays a claim investigator trying to solve a murder that was committed by Fred Macmurray and Barbara Stanwick. A great movie, if you like film noir suspense thrillers. 

The Edward Robinson character smokes cheap cigars ("two for a quarter") in every scene he's in.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Add "Charlie Wilsons War". :ss


----------



## Garzilla

I like the scene in "Von Helsing" where the monster Mr Hyde puts his big stogie out on his tongue and then eats it. Almost made it look tasty!


----------



## jack7382

ok, two more: Casablanca- one scene- character-Ferrari is smoking one

the Fugitive- one scene Tommy lee Jones is smoking one at night.


----------



## Tredegar

Safe House with Patrick Stewart. HE makes a point of saying there's nothing like a good Cuban cigar.


----------



## dwhitacre

Here is one for the list!

I just watched _Kicking and Screaming_. Staring Will Ferrell, Robert Duvalll and Mike Ditka.

All through the movie Mike Ditka is smoking cigars and his wife won't let him smoke in the house. He keeps a stash of Ashton Cigars in one of his trophies!!!

Stupid movie but hey it has stogies!!!:tu


----------



## yellowgoat

The movie "Wolf" has one or two cigar smoking scenes.


----------



## VegasBoss

OOOH! I've got one!

_Dead Man's Curve _(1998) starring Matthew Lillard, Michael Vartan, and Keri Russell.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0123034/

Matthew Lillard's character stops in a cigar shop and picks up a few C.A.O.'s and mentions them by name, and puts them on his tab with the store.

He smokes a cigar in a scene or two.

Bo Dietl, (a former NYPD detective who usually plays a cop and is an MSNBC crime analyst. He played the cop who arrested Ray Liotta as Henry Hill in _Goodfellas _when they busted him with coke in his driveway) plays a cop in this movie too, and smokes a cigar in about every scene.


----------



## VegasBoss

Has anyone already mentioned _Smokin' Stogies_?

It's a low budget movie but it has Frank Vincent and Tony Sirico in it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0281203/


----------



## ekkse

Nothing in Common (1986) Directed by Garry Marshall
with Tom Hanks, Jackie Gleason, & Eva Marie Saint

Had many scenes of Jackie Gleason with a stogie in his mouth. In one scene he even made reference to it being a Honduran cigar because "you can't get the Cuban ones anymore".


----------



## blackjeep

Maximum overdrive (1986)

Emilio Estevez's boss smokes cigars constantly through the movie if I remember correctly....Horrible 80's movie, but it's so bad it's good!


----------



## ColdCuts

It's just one scene, but in the new Iron Man movie, Jeff Bridges' character, Obadiah Stane, waves around a cigar. I say, "waves around," because Obadiah's unbanded cigar seems to have extinguished itself. What's more, it appears that when last the cigar was burning, it was doing so a little unevenly.

You'd think that with all that money, Obadiah would be buying well-constructed cigars. Maybe he's been storing his smokes too wet. But, again, you'd think that with all that dough he'd have his cigar humidification well sorted. I guess it goes to show that money isn't everything.


----------



## bruceolee

Pierce Brosnan and Greg K in the matador. I nice little indie flick worth watching. I believe it's a monte EL possibly Edmundo. I need to see it again to be sure. Well that's my :2


----------



## BirdDok

How cool is he?


----------



## BirdDok

More coolness...


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Not a movie, but Armando Estrada, the General Manager of ECW, carries cigars at every on camera appearance.:tu


----------



## tallypig

Armand Assante as Lt. Garcia in Striptease.


----------



## zamco17

Tony Soprano man, always a good show


----------



## ColdCuts

Updated!  So, is this all of them? 


1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
A Fistful of Dollars (1964) Clint Eastwood, Marianne Koch
A Good Year (2006) Russell Crowe, Albert Finney
A Night at the Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
A Place in the Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe
Anatomy of a Murder (1959) James Stewart, Lee Remick
Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
Cape Fear (1991) Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte
Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
Charlie Wilson's War (2007) Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks
Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
Cool Hand Luke (1967) Paul Newman, George Kennedy
Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
Creator (1985) Peter O'Toole, Mariel Hemingway
Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
Dead Man's Curve (1998) Matthew Lillard, Michael Vartan
Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
Double Indemnity (1944) Fred MacMurray, Barbara Stanwyck
Dr. Strangelove (1964) Peter Sellers, George C. Scott
Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
Eurotrip (2004) Scott Mechlowisz, Jacob Pitts
For a Few Dollars More (1965) Clint Eastwood, Gian Maria Volonte
Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood, Marsha Mason
Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
High Plains Drifter (1973) Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom
Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
Iron Man (2008) Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Jeff Bridges
It's a Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
Kicking & Screaming (2005) Will Ferrell, Robert Duvall, Mike Ditka
Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
Licence to Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
M (1931) Peter Lorre
Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
Max Dugan Returns (1983) Matthew Broderick, Marsha Mason
Maximum Overdrive (1986) Emilio Estevez, Pat Hingle
McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara
Miller's Crossing (1990) Gabriel Byrne, Marcia Gay Harden
Modern Marvels: Tobacco (TV) (2006) Carlos Fuente Jr. is one of many commentators.
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Nothing in Common (1986) Tom Hanks, Jackie Gleason
Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
Oh God! You Devil! (1984) George Burns, John Doolittle
Open Range (2003) Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall
Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin, Mary Steenburgen
Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
Presumed Innocent (1990) Harrison Ford, Brian Dennehy
Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
Raising Arizona (1987) Nicolas Cage, Holly Hunter
Reign of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
Rollerball (2002) Chris Klein, LL Cool J, Jean Reno
Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
Safe House (2000) Hector Elizondo, Patrick Stewart
Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
Scarface (1983) Al Pacino, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer
Shenandoah (1965) James Stewart, Doug McClure
She's the One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
Smokin' Stogies (2001) Tony Sirico, Frank Vincent
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
Striptease (1996) Demi Moore, Burt Reynolds
Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
Thank You for Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
The Apartment (1960) Jack Lemmon, Shirley MacLaine
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
The Birth of a Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
The Devil's Brigade (1968) William Holden, Cliff Robertson
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006) Lucas Black, Daniel Booko
The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
The Fugitive (1993) Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
The Hudsucker Proxy (1994) Paul Newman, Tim Robbins
The Hunting Party (2007) Richard Gere, Jesse Eisenberg
The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
The Matador (2005) Pierce Brosnan, Greg Kinnear, Dylan Baker
The Old Pioneer (Cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
The Rock (1996) Nicolas Cage, Sean Connery, Ed Harris
The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus (1968) The Rolling Stones, The Who, Dirty Mac, Marianne Faithful, Taj Mahal, et al.
The Skulls (2000) Joshua Jackson, Paul Walker
The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
Vegas Vacation (1997) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo
Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
Wolf (1994) Kate Nelligan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jack Nicholson
X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
X-Men (2000) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
XXX: State of the Union (2005) Ice Cube, Samuel L. Jackson
Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


----------



## yellowgoat

*Running Scared*
*
Billy Crystal has a metal cigar case that holds two,Every time they (Gregory Hines and Billy crystal) bust some one they have a smoke.
*


----------



## yellowgoat

Forgot to add Raging Bull


----------



## craigchilds

I just watched Modern Times (1936), starring Charlie Chaplin. There are three scenes with people smoking cigars, including a notable scene in which The Tramp (Chaplin) buys a cigar but refuses to pay for it, hoping to get sent back to jail where there is plenty of food and leisure.


----------



## JamesRoberts

The House on Haunted Hill

Saw bits and pieces of this cheesy Vincent Price remake and several several scenes with Geoffrey Rush puffing on a non-banded stogie


----------



## JamesRoberts

ColdCuts said:


> It's just one scene, but in the new Iron Man movie, Jeff Bridges' character, Obadiah Stane, waves around a cigar. I say, "waves around," because Obadiah's unbanded cigar seems to have extinguished itself. What's more, it appears that when last the cigar was burning, it was doing so a little unevenly.
> 
> You'd think that with all that money, Obadiah would be buying well-constructed cigars. Maybe he's been storing his smokes too wet. But, again, you'd think that with all that dough he'd have his cigar humidification well sorted. I guess it goes to show that money isn't everything.


Well, he did roll in (very quickly) on that little gizmo that you stand on to get around....maybe that was part of the uneven burn???


----------



## JE3146

Bad Boys II - Bunch of Cohiba banded cigars laying around 

the show Vegas .. there was a container shipment of cubans they found out about.


An episode of Seinfeld where Jerry get's Elaine's boyfriend to buy him some Cubans, but they turn out to be from Portugal or something like that.


----------



## Bubba19056

Arnold in Predator,The crew Chief in Top Gun...most of the other ones I know have already be mentioned...


----------



## tech-ninja

Just saw Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

one of the characters lights up a cigar a couple of time during the movie.


----------



## Seismo

bruceolee said:


> Pierce Brosnan and Greg K in the matador. I nice little indie flick worth watching. I believe it's a monte EL possibly Edmundo. I need to see it again to be sure.


That's a great scene and a very good movie.
Pierce Brosnan and Greg Kinnear are at a bullfight. Brosnan pulls out a cigar and says "Montecristo?" to Kinnear. Kinnear accepts... but it drives me crazy that he never lights it up and ends up pitching it into the trash.
Brosnan, being a real man and all, smokes his, of course.


----------



## dwhitacre

I watch _The Dirty Dozen_ this morning!!! Lot o cigars smoked in this movie!!!:ss


----------



## ColdCuts

HoggyO said:


> Arnold in Predator,The crew Chief in Top Gun...most of the other ones I know have already be mentioned...


Nice try HoggyO, but both are already listed. Predator is #72, Top Gun is #123. See my last update, post #133 <== _CLICKY_

Next update coming soon!


----------



## catfish

tech-ninja said:


> Just saw Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
> 
> one of the characters lights up a cigar a couple of time during the movie.


 I saw that movie also on saturday. I noticed the cigar smoking too. It looked to me that he was smoking a cigar that had a band that appeared to resemble a modern day romeo e juliette band. Does anybody know what kind of bands the cigars in the 40's had? Would they have looked like todays paper bands?


----------



## shvictor

dwhitacre said:


> I watch _The Dirty Dozen_ this morning!!! Lot o cigars smoked in this movie!!!:ss


Yes that is a very cigar rich movie


----------



## Kaisersozei

Dark Blue, with Kurt Russell, about corrupt LAPD cops investigating a homicide during the Rodney King trial. Kurt Russell was in a room with 3 other cops and they all light up and drink scotch to celebrate his making detective.

The funniest thing was the editing--this was on FX or TNT or something the other day, and they had some guy overdub a really bad version of the word _fargin'_ every time they swore. And they swore a lot. "You gotta be _fargin_ kiddin me!" "That's _fargin_ funny!" "Get the _farg_ out of here, you _fargin farg_!" It was almost like he meant for it to be a horrible dub. :r I was fargin crackin up!


----------



## Bubba19056

Arnold Smokes a few cigars in RAW DEAL,Any Given Sunday, I believe Al Pacino is smoking one in the bar scene when he meets the Hooker....G.I. Jane with Demi Moore, She is sitting on her patio smoking a cigar talking with her husband.


----------



## ColdCuts

_Memorial Day Update_

Thanks again to all contributing LLGs! I hope you enjoy, and as always, keep 'em coming! 


1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
A Fistful of Dollars (1964) Clint Eastwood, Marianne Koch
A Good Year (2006) Russell Crowe, Albert Finney
A Night at the Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
A Place in the Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe
Anatomy of a Murder (1959) James Stewart, Lee Remick
Any Given Sunday (1999) Al Pacino, Dennis Quaid, Cameron Diaz
Bad Boys II (2003) Will Smith, Martin Lawrence
Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
Cape Fear (1991) Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte
Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
Charlie Wilson's War (2007) Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks
Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
Cool Hand Luke (1967) Paul Newman, George Kennedy
Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
Creator (1985) Peter O'Toole, Mariel Hemingway
Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
Dark Blue (2003) Kurt Russell, Ving Rhames
Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
Dead Man's Curve (1998) Matthew Lillard, Michael Vartan
Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
Double Indemnity (1944) Fred MacMurray, Barbara Stanwyck
Dr. Strangelove (1964) Peter Sellers, George C. Scott
Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
Eurotrip (2004) Scott Mechlowisz, Jacob Pitts
For a Few Dollars More (1965) Clint Eastwood, Gian Maria Volonte
G.I. Jane (1997) Demi Moore, Viggo Mortensen
Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood, Marsha Mason
Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
High Plains Drifter (1973) Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom
Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
House on Haunted Hill (1999) Geoffrey Rush, Famke Janssen
Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008) Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
Iron Man (2008) Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Jeff Bridges
It's a Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
Kicking & Screaming (2005) Will Ferrell, Robert Duvall, Mike Ditka
Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
Licence to Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
M (1931) Peter Lorre
Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
Max Dugan Returns (1983) Matthew Broderick, Marsha Mason
Maximum Overdrive (1986) Emilio Estevez, Pat Hingle
McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara
Miller's Crossing (1990) Gabriel Byrne, Marcia Gay Harden
Modern Marvels: Tobacco (TV) (2006) Carlos Fuente Jr. is one of many commentators.
Modern Times (1936) Charles Chaplin, Paulette Goddard
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Nothing in Common (1986) Tom Hanks, Jackie Gleason
Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
Oh God! You Devil! (1984) George Burns, John Doolittle
Open Range (2003) Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall
Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin, Mary Steenburgen
Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
Presumed Innocent (1990) Harrison Ford, Brian Dennehy
Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
Raging Bull (1980) Robert De Niro, Cathy Moriarty, Joe Pesci
Raising Arizona (1987) Nicolas Cage, Holly Hunter
Raw Deal (1986) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Kathryn Harrold
Reign of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
Rollerball (2002) Chris Klein, LL Cool J, Jean Reno
Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
Running Scared (1986) Billy Crystal, Gregory Hines
Safe House (2000) Hector Elizondo, Patrick Stewart
Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
Scarface (1983) Al Pacino, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer
Shenandoah (1965) James Stewart, Doug McClure
She's the One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
Smokin' Stogies (2001) Tony Sirico, Frank Vincent
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
Striptease (1996) Demi Moore, Burt Reynolds
Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
Thank You for Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
The Apartment (1960) Jack Lemmon, Shirley MacLaine
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
The Birth of a Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
The Devil's Brigade (1968) William Holden, Cliff Robertson
The Dirty Dozen (1967) Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006) Lucas Black, Daniel Booko
The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
The Fugitive (1993) Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
The Hudsucker Proxy (1994) Paul Newman, Tim Robbins
The Hunting Party (2007) Richard Gere, Jesse Eisenberg
The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
The Matador (2005) Pierce Brosnan, Greg Kinnear, Dylan Baker
The Old Pioneer (Cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
The Rock (1996) Nicolas Cage, Sean Connery, Ed Harris
The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus (1968) Stones, Who, Dirty Mac, Taj Mahal, et al.
The Skulls (2000) Joshua Jackson, Paul Walker
The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
Vegas Vacation (1997) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo
Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
Wolf (1994) Kate Nelligan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jack Nicholson
X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
X-Men (2000) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
XXX: State of the Union (2005) Ice Cube, Samuel L. Jackson
Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


----------



## Bubba19056

Fumioso said:


> Miller's Crossing! (Coen Brothers, 1990)
> 
> There's a great scene where Albert Finney is smoking a cigar in bed and reading the paper. He notices smoke coming through the floor boards, and... well hell. Just watch it HERE.
> 
> My favorite cinematic cigar scene ever.


A Great Scene from one of My Favorites!!:ss:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Just watched _The Game_ with Sean Penn and Michael Douglas! Cigars in a few places. Two great scenes with cigars, one in a lounge and another in a hotel room! I couldn't tell what they were smoking.:ss


----------



## Chico57

Forrest Gump.
The scene where Lt. Dan (Gary Sinise) is on the dock in his wheelchair (wating to keep his promise to be Forrest's first mate if he ever was the captain of a shrimp boat) and Forrest jumps off the moving shrimp boat and swims to the dock. Lt. Dan is smoking a cigar with a plastic tip. Maybe a Tipperillo?


----------



## orca99usa

There are also cigars in the new _Sex and the City_ movie.


----------



## Kaisersozei

orca99usa said:


> There are also cigars in the new _Sex and the City_ movie.


Your girlfriend or wife told you this, right? Right?


----------



## ColdCuts

- Cigarette, Mr. Charles?

- Thank you, no.

- A cigar?

- I've rather lost interest in cigars.

- Father has some very good ones. A special brand he keeps all for himself.

- A special brand?

- Yes. Won't you try one?

- "Cubana Perfecto." Well, yes, yes, this does interest me. Thank you.

*The Thin Man Goes Home* (1945)

Directed by Richard Thorpe, The Thin Man Goes Home is the fifth of six absolutely delightful comedy-mysteries featuring author Dashiell Hammett's dapper private detective, Nick Charles (William Powell), and his beautiful and wealthy wife, Nora (Myrna Loy). Powell and Loy have the best on-screen chemistry I've ever seen -- hands down. The Charles' are well-heeled merrymakers, fast talkers, hard drinkers, and super sleuths, with an emphasis on the drinking.

Cigars are smoked in all six films, but in The Thin Man Goes Home, the cello from a "Cubana Perfecto" becomes a clue in a murder case. The liberal drinking, a mainstay of all the other "Thin Man movies," was curtailed for this movie due to wartime liquor rationing.

The six combined films, plus a seventh bonus disc, are available as a box set: The Complete Thin Man Collection. They are, in fact, my all-time favorite movies. I highly recommend them all. If I were you, I'd begin with the first, The Thin Man (1934). You will thank me later. Enjoy!


----------



## Kaisersozei

I caught part of *WarGames* (1983) yesterday on AMC. Barry Corbin--of the USMC!--plays General Jack Beringer. Right after they bring Matthew Broderick into the "Crystal Palace," there's a scene where Corbin is sitting at a table in the command center with Dabney Coleman, that bald guy from Top Gun, and some FBI guys. They're trying to figure out how Broderick hacked in to the system.

Corbin pulls a Churchill out of its cellophane, sniffs the wrapper, then sets it aside. Never saw him light it up, but you know he wanted to!

When I first saw this movie (at 18) I was too focused on watching Ally Sheedy. Now I'm looking for cigars. How sad.... :ss


----------



## bigliver

How about cigars as cinima?










I can't wait for the plot to unfold.


----------



## jm0307

Hitchcock's _Notorious _contains plenty of cigar smoking.

At 76 minutes into the film Ingrid Bergman tells Claude Rains, who plays the wealthy villain, that she will be going into town.

Claude Rains replies: "Will you see if my cigars have arrived. *There should be about a thousand of them.* If they have, ask them to keep them in the humidor for me".

:dr:dr:dr :ss:ss:ss


----------



## BillyCigars

From the movie, "Key West" starring Edward G. Robinson:


----------



## Stogie59

Patton

Great movie about a great warrior that had a great love for cigars.


----------



## petewho

How about in "The Naked Gun".

Ricardo Montalban opens a box of cigars, offering one to Leslie Nielsen, while saying, "Cuban?". Leslie Nielsen replies with, "No, Dutch Irish, my father was from Wales."


----------



## Coop1914

craigchilds said:


> Sean Connery and George Lazenby smoked only cigarettes in their James Bond movies.
> 
> Roger Moore always smoked cigars. I specifically remember cigar scenes in The Man With the Golden Gun and Octopussy. (In Octopussy he smoked one while hanggliding).
> 
> Pierce Brosnan smoked a cigar once, in Die Another Day.
> 
> I don't think the new guy, Daniel Craig, smoked one in Casino Royale.


Actually,
There was a great scene in a Sean Connery Bond movie (I believe it was From Russia with Love) where he was having a dinner meeting with "M" and another kat. At the end of what looked like a VERY nice meal a butler came out with a humidor for each man to select his cigar. The guy even cut and lit each stick for them. They each had a glass of cognac as well. Now that's service.


----------



## Coop1914

For my contribution to this thread (and the THOROUGH list compiled in a previous post), there is a scene in the film "Wall Street". Bud Fox has been trying to get in to see Gordon Gecko, when he remembers GG's birthday. Fox takes a gift to Gecko's office in hopes of getting a foot in the door. The gift? Quoting Mr. Fox:

"Davidoffs....Cubans....very hard to get."


----------



## ColdCuts

Coop1914 said:


> For my contribution to this thread (and the THOROUGH list compiled in a previous post), there is a scene in the film "Wall Street". Bud Fox has been trying to get in to see Gordon Gecko, when he remembers GG's birthday. Fox takes a gift to Gecko's office in hopes of getting a foot in the door. The gift? Quoting Mr. Fox:
> 
> "Davidoffs....Cubans....very hard to get."


If you're referring to the version from 1987 with Charlie Sheen and Michael Douglas it's already on the list at #138. According to imdb.com, there were other movies called Wall Street made in 1916 and 1929. So, if you're talking about one of those, let us know. Cool quote BTW.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Didn't see on your list:

*U.S. Marshals*

Joe Pantoliano's character starts to light a cigar on a stakeout with Robert Downey, Jr.

Downey asked him "do you mind not lighting that?" To which Joe answers, "Yes!" and lights it anyway. Love it.

Also, he is smoking one at the end as Tommy Lee Jones and Wesley Snipes are leaving the courthouse. I like this movie a lot! :tu


----------



## Coop1914

ColdCuts said:


> If you're referring to the version from 1987 with Charlie Sheen and Michael Douglas it's already on the list at #138. According to imdb.com, there were other movies called Wall Street made in 1916 and 1929. So, if you're talking about one of those, let us know. Cool quote BTW.


I should have listed #138....it was part of that "thorough" list I referred to. :tu

Caddyshack IS a classic!:ss


----------



## craigchilds

I haven't seen the movie, but there was a cigar scene in the trailer for _Mrs Pettigrew Lives for a Day_, starring Francis McDormand.

Mrs. Pettigrew is (apparently) covering for another woman who is having an affair by pretending the cigar left by the bedside is hers.


----------



## dwhitacre

I saw The Incredible Hulk today!!! William Hurt (General Ross) is smoking Robusto sized stogies through the whole movie. He is actually puffing on them for real!!!


----------



## craigchilds

Last night my friends hung two white sheets on a clothesline at the far end of their swimming pool, and ran their digital projector from the back deck, so we could watch movies and smoke stogies by the pool. My wife dubbed it "the dive-in theater".

We watched _Into the Blue_ starring a bikini-clad Jessica Alba. It featured a scene of the main characters smoking Cohibas in a swimming pool.


----------



## ColdCuts

craigchilds said:


> Last night my friends hung two white sheets on a clothesline at the far end of their swimming pool, and ran their digital projector from the back deck, so we could watch movies and smoke stogies by the pool. My wife dubbed it "the dive-in theater".
> 
> We watched _Into the Blue_ starring a bikini-clad Jessica Alba. It featured a scene of the main characters smoking Cohibas in a swimming pool.


That sounds like heaven! Especially the bikini-clad Jessica Alba part.


----------



## craigchilds

Saw _Sex and the City_ last weekend. All the guy characters in the movie smoked Cubans at Carrie and Mr. Big's rehearsal dinner.


----------



## mugen910

This probably has been mentioned but Hellboy walks around with a cigar in his mouth.


----------



## ColdCuts

mugen910 said:


> This probably has been mentioned but Hellboy walks around with a cigar in his mouth.


Yes, Hellboy is #49 on the list. Speaking of the list, I'll do another update this weekend. :tu


----------



## Sanitariumite

ColdCuts said:


> Yes, Hellboy is #49 on the list. Speaking of the list, I'll do another update this weekend. :tu


Has anybody confirmed Hellboy II: The Golden Army? I could've sworn I saw him with a cigar in the preview. I'll watch that one again to see for sure.

Edit: There's 2 possibly 3 scenes of him smoking a cigar in the preview.


----------



## craigchilds

I just saw _Bella_ on DVD. It is a small independent Latino film. The main character Jose, played by the actor Eduardo Verástegui, lights up a cigar in the car, celebrating his new professional soccer contract.

It's a pretty good movie. You can see the trailer here.


----------



## ColdCuts

BillyCigars said:


> From the movie, "Key West" starring Edward G. Robinson:


I can't find this movie on imdb. Could it be "Key Largo" instead?


----------



## ColdCuts

Update! 


1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
A Fistful of Dollars (1964) Clint Eastwood, Marianne Koch
A Good Year (2006) Russell Crowe, Albert Finney
A Night at the Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
A Place in the Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe
Anatomy of a Murder (1959) James Stewart, Lee Remick
Any Given Sunday (1999) Al Pacino, Dennis Quaid, Cameron Diaz
Bad Boys II (2003) Will Smith, Martin Lawrence
Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
Bella (2006) Eduardo Verástegui, Tammy Blanchard
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
Cape Fear (1991) Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte
Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
Charlie Wilson's War (2007) Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks
Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
Cool Hand Luke (1967) Paul Newman, George Kennedy
Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
Creator (1985) Peter O'Toole, Mariel Hemingway
Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
Dark Blue (2003) Kurt Russell, Ving Rhames
Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
Dead Man's Curve (1998) Matthew Lillard, Michael Vartan
Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
Double Indemnity (1944) Fred MacMurray, Barbara Stanwyck
Dr. Strangelove (1964) Peter Sellers, George C. Scott
Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
Eurotrip (2004) Scott Mechlowisz, Jacob Pitts
For a Few Dollars More (1965) Clint Eastwood, Gian Maria Volonte
Forrest Gump (1994) Tom Hanks, Robin Wright Penn
G.I. Jane (1997) Demi Moore, Viggo Mortensen
Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood, Marsha Mason
Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
Hellboy II: The Golden Army (2008) Ron Perlman, Selma Blair
High Plains Drifter (1973) Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom
Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
House on Haunted Hill (1999) Geoffrey Rush, Famke Janssen
Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008) Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
Into the Blue (2005) Paul Walker, Jessica Alba
Iron Man (2008) Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Jeff Bridges
It's a Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
Kicking & Screaming (2005) Will Ferrell, Robert Duvall, Mike Ditka
Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
Licence to Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
M (1931) Peter Lorre
Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
Max Dugan Returns (1983) Matthew Broderick, Marsha Mason
Maximum Overdrive (1986) Emilio Estevez, Pat Hingle
McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara
Miller's Crossing (1990) Gabriel Byrne, Marcia Gay Harden
Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day (2008) Amy Adams, David Alexander
Modern Marvels: Tobacco (TV) (2006) Carlos Fuente Jr. is one of many commentators.
Modern Times (1936) Charles Chaplin, Paulette Goddard
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Nothing in Common (1986) Tom Hanks, Jackie Gleason
Notorious (1946) Cary Grant, Ingrid Bergman
Nude Cigar Smoking (1997) ?
Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
Oh God! You Devil! (1984) George Burns, John Doolittle
Open Range (2003) Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall
Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin, Mary Steenburgen
Patton (1970) George C. Scott, Karl Malden
Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
Presumed Innocent (1990) Harrison Ford, Brian Dennehy
Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
Raging Bull (1980) Robert De Niro, Cathy Moriarty, Joe Pesci
Raising Arizona (1987) Nicolas Cage, Holly Hunter
Raw Deal (1986) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Kathryn Harrold
Reign of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
Rollerball (2002) Chris Klein, LL Cool J, Jean Reno
Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
Running Scared (1986) Billy Crystal, Gregory Hines
Safe House (2000) Hector Elizondo, Patrick Stewart
Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
Scarface (1983) Al Pacino, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer
Sex and the City (2008) Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall
Shenandoah (1965) James Stewart, Doug McClure
She's the One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
Smokin' Stogies (2001) Tony Sirico, Frank Vincent
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
Striptease (1996) Demi Moore, Burt Reynolds
Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
Thank You for Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
The Apartment (1960) Jack Lemmon, Shirley MacLaine
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
The Birth of a Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
The Devil's Brigade (1968) William Holden, Cliff Robertson
The Dirty Dozen (1967) Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006) Lucas Black, Daniel Booko
The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
The Fugitive (1993) Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones
The Game (1997) Michael Douglas, Sean Penn
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
The Hudsucker Proxy (1994) Paul Newman, Tim Robbins
The Hunting Party (2007) Richard Gere, Jesse Eisenberg
The Incredible Hulk (2008) Edward Norton, Liv Tyler
The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
The Matador (2005) Pierce Brosnan, Greg Kinnear, Dylan Baker
The Naked Gun (1988) Leslie Nielsen, Priscilla Presley
The Old Pioneer (Cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
The Rock (1996) Nicolas Cage, Sean Connery, Ed Harris
The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus (1968) Stones, Who, Dirty Mac, Taj Mahal, et al.
The Skulls (2000) Joshua Jackson, Paul Walker
The Thin Man Goes Home (1944) William Powell, Myrna Loy
The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
U.S. Marshals (1998) Tommy Lee Jones, Wesley Snipes
Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
Vegas Vacation (1997) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo
Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
WarGames (1983) Matthew Broderick, Dabney Coleman
Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
Wolf (1994) Kate Nelligan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jack Nicholson
X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
X-Men (2000) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
XXX: State of the Union (2005) Ice Cube, Samuel L. Jackson
Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


----------



## Fumioso

_Ace in the Hole_ -- an old Billy Wilder film starring Kirk Douglas as a washed up newspaper reporter. He's an unethical drunk who eventually ends up working for a small paper in Albuquerque. On his way to cover a rattlesnake hunt he discovers that a man has been caught in a cave in while trying to recover Indian artifacts from an old cliff dwelling.

He reports the event and exploits it as a media spectacle, a cynical "baby in the well" type of thing, making sure that the guy stays stuck there as long as possible. At one point he makes a visit to the guy, bringing him some cigars that his photographer acquired: "Real Havanas! The best in Albuquerque!"


----------



## craigchilds

Just watched _Intolerance_ (1916). Directed by D.W. Griffith. Voted #49 on the American Film Institute's Top 100 Movies of All Time (2007 List).

There is a short shot of a man in a cafe smoking a cigar near the beginning of the movie.

This film is a 2 1/2 hour silent movie that intercuts four narratives with similar themes of hatred and religious intolerance: 1) The fall of ancient Babylon to the king of Persia, 2) the life of Christ, 3) the persecution of the Huguenots in 15th century France, and 4) striking millworkers in turn-of-the-century America.

The film flopped upon its initial release in 1916. Over the past 92 years, the film has been criticized as being preachy, overindulgent, and incoherent. Others praise the director's ground-breaking camera work, lavish sets, and thrilling battle scenes. Since the film is now in the public domain, there are several DVD versions floating around, ranging in length from 164 minutes to 197 minutes. The dubbed music and film quality vary widely among these versions. Some purport to have an alternate ending.

Personally, I found the movie to be difficult to sit through and fall into the "preachy, overindulgent, and incoherent" camp.


----------



## BillyCigars

ColdCuts said:


> I can't find this movie on imdb. Could it be "Key Largo" instead?


Eegads - Yes, indeed it is! I must have been thinking about Key West when typing it out, lol. But yes, you're absolutely right; Key Largo is the movie :tu:tu


----------



## Puro_Angler

_The Natural_ was one of my childhood favorites, although I appreciate it more now for all the symbolism and adult-oriented dialogue that I didn't get as a child.
Arguably one of the best sports movies ever made, The Natural takes place in the 1930's and is about an aged baseball player (played by Robert Redford)trying to get back in the game and the circumstances surrounding him.
There are cigar smoking scenes throughout the film, but two scenes that I'll always remember:
A reporter asks Bump Bailey (played by Michael Madsen) why he didn't play harder and slide into second base to prevent an out call. Bailey's response: "I had a cigar in my back pocket, I didn't want to break it."
Another scene is a brief view of the team's catcher smoking a stogie through his catcher's mask during a locker room celebration.
This is a must see film for those who have not seen it. The book is supposedly much better, although with a different ending. I'll read it one of these days. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087781/


----------



## benjamin

this might count- in the tv series "the wire" the character bunk moreland smokes plenty of cigars. can't get a look at the band or anything, though


----------



## hoax

Right now I'm watching through the old Hogan's Heroes TV show. Col Klink keeps a box of cigars in his office and frequently hands them out. The last episode I watched featured Col Hogan walking around a dinner party with a large candela torpedo.


----------



## craigchilds

Mos Def can be seen briefly with an unlit cigar in his mouth, playing the piano in last year's _Be Kind Rewind_


----------



## chris45set

I always enjoyed the scene with Steve McQueen in Papillon with the leper.
While negotiating for a boat to escape, the leper offers his cigar and demands that McQueen take a pull.
After McQueen does so, the leper asks, "How did you know I have the dry type of leprosy that isn't contagious?".
McQueen replies, "I didn't".


----------



## ArtG

Had my 92 y.o. mom over last weekend and watched South Pacific. Tom Laughlin (Billy Jack fame) always had a stogie in his mouth while flying, one with the plastic still on it. A scene with the frenchman and the naval officers shows an ashtray with three stogies on board, but no smoke.


----------



## doc8466

Weird Science. The first night out for the transformed boys and their new woman, they're sitting around in a blues bar smoking it up!


----------



## TEAK

Went and saw the new Hellboy on Friday and he gets bribed with Cubans to behave.


----------



## ColdCuts

TEAK said:


> Went and saw the new Hellboy on Friday and he gets bribed with Cubans to behave.


Thanks, but it's already on the list at #52. I will post an updated list soon.


----------



## icehog3

Watched "Mr. Mom" today, and Michael Keaton was smoking cigars as he played in the "Hosewife Coupon Poker Game".


----------



## icehog3

chris45set said:


> I always enjoyed the scene with Steve McQueen in Papillon with the leper.
> While negotiating for a boat to escape, the leper offers his cigar and demands that McQueen take a pull.
> After McQueen does so, the leper asks, "How did you know I have the dry type of leprosy that isn't contagious?".
> McQueen replies, "I didn't".


Excellent scene. :tu


----------



## ColdCuts

*The Dark Knight* (2008) Christian Bale, Heath Ledger

I was lucky enough to see a pre-screening last night. :tu

MILD SPOILER ALERT! MILD SPOILER ALERT! MILD SPOILER ALERT!

While I wouldn't exactly call it a cigar movie, in one scene the Mayor, played by Nestor Carbonell, holds a double-bladed guillotine cutter that we don't get to see him use. In another scene, The Joker plucks a cigar from the mouth of a mobster to ignite a humongous stack of money... upon which an unfortunate character named Lau sits, bound and gagged.

The movie as a whole was fun as hell! I'd happily see it again, and I don't see many movies more than once. If you liked Batman Begins, you'll love this. :2


----------



## rumballs

In Fried Green Tomatoes, there's a box of Bolivars in a glass display cabinet of the cafe in one scene. There might have also been a guy smoking a cigar in the court room scene but I wasn't paying that close attention by then...


----------



## rumballs

In the original Thomas Crown affair, Thomas Crown is constantly smoking cigars.


----------



## swawesome

American Gangster made me want to go smoke a cigar right after I saw it


----------



## craigchilds

_I'm Not There_ (2007, starring Christian Bale, Richard Gere, and Cate Blanchett-all appearing as Bob Dylan ). There are two scenes featuring cigars.

In the first scene, a proper southern gentleman in 1959 is smoking a cigar in his drawing room, listening to a young Woody Guthrie (portrayed as an idealistic, black version of Dylan) play guitar.

In the second scene, a model named Co-Co (clearly inspired by Kyra Sedgewick, who dated both Dylan and Andy Warhol in the 1960's) is seen on a magazine cover, smoking a cigar, wrapped in an American flag.


----------



## nubbin_left

craigchilds said:


> In the second scene, a model named Co-Co (clearly inspired by Kyra Sedgewick, who dated both Dylan and Andy Warhol in the 1960's) is seen on a magazine cover, smoking a cigar, wrapped in an American flag.


I think you mean Edie Sedgwick, not Kyra. Kyra is married to Kevin Bacon.:tu


----------



## carterwsu

This isn't cinema, but the TV show Two and a Half Men. Does it look like there is a humidor on Charlie's coffee table. It really looks like one resting there, you can almost see the hygrometer on the top. I have seen him smoke a cigar on that show before with a few other famous people who I can't remember at this time. I think one was Elvis Costello.


----------



## craigchilds

nubbin_left said:


> I think you mean Edie Sedgwick, not Kyra. Kyra is married to Kevin Bacon.:tu


Oops!


----------



## boonedoggle

Just watched Andy Garcia smoking in a scene in Oceans 13. He was on the cover on one of the first CM magazines I ever had.:ss


----------



## macjoe53

TEAK said:


> Went and saw the new Hellboy on Friday and he gets bribed with Cubans to behave.


I'd behave if someone gave me Cubans.

How was the movie though?


----------



## TEAK

It was ok. I was on the fence about going to the theater or waiting for it on net flix but it was one of those movies that is better seen on a big screen with cinema quality sound. The one thing that I did enjoy was there was lots of comic relief in the film.


----------



## IndyRob

I didn't see this one listed but there is a great scene in the movie "The Toy" with Richard Pryor and Jackie Gleason that involves smoking of cigars..

"That's not an ashtray you asshole, that is!" U.S. Bates scolds after Jack Brown utilizing something that looks exactly like the ashtray he was just pointed to.


----------



## rick226

Black Sunday? Bruce Dern wants to blow up the superbowl.With a blimp.Acouple of cops smokig cigars.​


----------



## ColdCuts

boonedoggle said:


> Just watched Andy Garcia smoking in a scene in Oceans 13. He was on the cover on one of the first CM magazines I ever had.:ss


Thanks for the input boonedoggle, but Ocean's Thirteen is already on the list at #79.

I know we're in need of another update. I'll do it sometime this weekend for sure. :tu


----------



## ColdCuts

benjamin said:


> this might count- in the tv series "the wire" the character bunk moreland smokes plenty of cigars. can't get a look at the band or anything, though


A few LLGs have posted about cigars in television. I think that would make another great thread -- one that somebody else should tackle, and that I would be happy to subscribe to.  As for this thread, for now anyway, I want to limit it to movies. I will, however, -- and already have -- made exceptions to this rule if the very subject of the TV show (or perhaps DVD extra) is cigars. 

Here's that update I spoke of! Keep 'em comin'! :chk


1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
A Fistful of Dollars (1964) Clint Eastwood, Marianne Koch
A Good Year (2006) Russell Crowe, Albert Finney
A Night at the Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
A Place in the Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
Ace in the Hole (1951) Kirk Douglas, Porter Hall
American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe
Anatomy of a Murder (1959) James Stewart, Lee Remick
Any Given Sunday (1999) Al Pacino, Dennis Quaid, Cameron Diaz
Bad Boys II (2003) Will Smith, Martin Lawrence
Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
Be Kind Rewind (2008) Jack Black, Mos Def
Bella (2006) Eduardo Verástegui, Tammy Blanchard
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
Black Sunday (1977) Robert Shaw, Bruce Dern
Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
Cape Fear (1991) Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte
Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
Charlie Wilson's War (2007) Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks
Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
Cool Hand Luke (1967) Paul Newman, George Kennedy
Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
Creator (1985) Peter O'Toole, Mariel Hemingway
Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
Dark Blue (2003) Kurt Russell, Ving Rhames
Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
Dead Man's Curve (1998) Matthew Lillard, Michael Vartan
Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
Double Indemnity (1944) Fred MacMurray, Barbara Stanwyck
Dr. Strangelove (1964) Peter Sellers, George C. Scott
Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
Eurotrip (2004) Scott Mechlowisz, Jacob Pitts
For a Few Dollars More (1965) Clint Eastwood, Gian Maria Volonte
Forrest Gump (1994) Tom Hanks, Robin Wright Penn
Fried Green Tomatoes (1991) Jessica Tandy, Kathy Bates
G.I. Jane (1997) Demi Moore, Viggo Mortensen
Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood, Marsha Mason
Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
Hellboy II: The Golden Army (2008) Ron Perlman, Selma Blair
High Plains Drifter (1973) Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom
Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
House on Haunted Hill (1999) Geoffrey Rush, Famke Janssen
I'm Not There (2007) Cate Blanchett, Christian Bale, Richard Gere
Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008) Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
Into the Blue (2005) Paul Walker, Jessica Alba
Intolerance (1916) Robert Harron, Lillian Gish
Iron Man (2008) Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Jeff Bridges
It's a Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
Kicking & Screaming (2005) Will Ferrell, Robert Duvall, Mike Ditka
Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
Licence to Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
M (1931) Peter Lorre
Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
Max Dugan Returns (1983) Matthew Broderick, Marsha Mason
Maximum Overdrive (1986) Emilio Estevez, Pat Hingle
McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara
Miller's Crossing (1990) Gabriel Byrne, Marcia Gay Harden
Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day (2008) Amy Adams, David Alexander
Modern Marvels: Tobacco (TV) (2006) Carlos Fuente Jr. is one of many commentators.
Modern Times (1936) Charles Chaplin, Paulette Goddard
Mr. Mom (1983) Michael Keaton, Teri Garr
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Nothing in Common (1986) Tom Hanks, Jackie Gleason
Notorious (1946) Cary Grant, Ingrid Bergman
Nude Cigar Smoking (1997) ?
Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
Oh God! You Devil! (1984) George Burns, John Doolittle
Open Range (2003) Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall
Papillon (1973) Steve McQueen, Dustin Hoffman
Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin, Mary Steenburgen
Patton (1970) George C. Scott, Karl Malden
Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
Presumed Innocent (1990) Harrison Ford, Brian Dennehy
Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
Raging Bull (1980) Robert De Niro, Cathy Moriarty, Joe Pesci
Raising Arizona (1987) Nicolas Cage, Holly Hunter
Raw Deal (1986) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Kathryn Harrold
Reign of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
Rollerball (2002) Chris Klein, LL Cool J, Jean Reno
Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
Running Scared (1986) Billy Crystal, Gregory Hines
Safe House (2000) Hector Elizondo, Patrick Stewart
Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
Scarface (1983) Al Pacino, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer
Sex and the City (2008) Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall
Shenandoah (1965) James Stewart, Doug McClure
She's the One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
Smokin' Stogies (2001) Tony Sirico, Frank Vincent
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
South Pacific (1958) Rossano Brazzi, Mitzi Gaynor
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
Striptease (1996) Demi Moore, Burt Reynolds
Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
Thank You for Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
The Apartment (1960) Jack Lemmon, Shirley MacLaine
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
The Birth of a Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
The Dark Knight (2008) Christian Bale, Heath Ledger
The Devil's Brigade (1968) William Holden, Cliff Robertson
The Dirty Dozen (1967) Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006) Lucas Black, Daniel Booko
The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
The Fugitive (1993) Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones
The Game (1997) Michael Douglas, Sean Penn
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
The Hudsucker Proxy (1994) Paul Newman, Tim Robbins
The Hunting Party (2007) Richard Gere, Jesse Eisenberg
The Incredible Hulk (2008) Edward Norton, Liv Tyler
The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
The Matador (2005) Pierce Brosnan, Greg Kinnear, Dylan Baker
The Naked Gun (1988) Leslie Nielsen, Priscilla Presley
The Natural (1984) Robert Redford, Robert Duvall, Glenn Close
The Old Pioneer (Cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
The Rock (1996) Nicolas Cage, Sean Connery, Ed Harris
The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus (1968) Stones, Who, Dirty Mac, Taj Mahal, et al.
The Skulls (2000) Joshua Jackson, Paul Walker
The Thin Man Goes Home (1944) William Powell, Myrna Loy
The Thomas Crown Affair (1968) Steve McQueen, Faye Dunaway
The Toy (1982) Richard Pryor, Jackie Gleason
The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
U.S. Marshals (1998) Tommy Lee Jones, Wesley Snipes
Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
Vegas Vacation (1997) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo
Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
WarGames (1983) Matthew Broderick, Dabney Coleman
Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
Weird Science (1985) Anthony Michael Hall, Kelly LeBrock
Wolf (1994) Kate Nelligan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jack Nicholson
X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
X-Men (2000) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
XXX: State of the Union (2005) Ice Cube, Samuel L. Jackson
Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


----------



## Kaisersozei

Last night I watched "12 Monkeys" (1995) for about the 12th time --outstanding sci-fi flick, one of my all-time favorites--and noticed a scene just past the middle of the movie. Dr. Goines (Christopher Plummer) is making a speech during a major dinner party at his mansion. He's holding a cigar & crystal highball glass. A few scenes later, Jim Cole (Bruce Willis) runs through a sitting room after crashing that same dinner party, and a couple old geezers are sitting in leather chairs smoking stogies.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Last Train From Gun Hill
Kirk Douglas, Anthony Quinn

*Lots* of cigar smoking in this film. The saloons have signs on the outside saying "beer, liquor, cigars".


----------



## ColdCuts

*The Addams Family* (1991)
"It's not the same old Thing."

This is a super fun movie, perhaps best enjoyed around Halloween, starring the late great Raul Julia as the always-cigar-smoking Gomez Addams. Julia is perfect in this role. Constantly smoking cigars. He even smokes one while lying in bed! 

Best quotes:

Gomez: [watching home movies] Remember that fateful night? 
Uncle Fester: Of course... Your first cigar! 
Gomez: What? Come on, Old Man, I've smoked since I was 5. Mother insisted. :tu

and...

Girl Scout: Is this [lemonade] made from real lemons? 
Wednesday: Yes. 
Girl Scout: I only like all-natural foods and beverages, organically grown, with no preservatives. Are you sure they're real lemons? 
Pugsley: Yes. 
Girl Scout: Well, I'll tell you what. I'll buy a cup if you buy a box of my delicious Girl Scout cookies. Do we have a deal? 
Wednesday: Are they made from real Girl Scouts? :r


----------



## icehog3

"Slapshot"....Strother Martin plays cigar smoking GM Joe McGrath.


----------



## doc8466

Carlito's Way and the very end of Serenity too.


----------



## chippewastud79

"Road House" - Brad Wesley smokes cigars intermitently throughout the movie :tu


----------



## ColdCuts

*From Dusk Till Dawn* (1996)

In this campy flick, former Oakland Raiders/Kansas City Chiefs football star, Fred 'The Hammer' Williamson, plays Frost, a cigar smoking, vampire killing biker. :tu

I couldn't find a pic of The Hammer to post, so instead, you're going to have to settle for a pic of the Queen Vampire of the Titty Twister, Santanico Pandemonium, played wonderfully by the lovely Salma Hayek. :dr


----------



## sikk50

Whats the Worst that can Happen?

Danny Devito and Brnny Mac smoke cigars through the entire movie, Danny even ttys to get on a girl without putting it down


----------



## b128thopen

Suicide Kings.
Good movie and a few cigar scenes around the poker table while they hold Christopeh Walken hostage.


----------



## ColdCuts

Update!  Any more?


1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
A Fistful of Dollars (1964) Clint Eastwood, Marianne Koch
A Good Year (2006) Russell Crowe, Albert Finney
A Night at the Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
A Place in the Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
Ace in the Hole (1951) Kirk Douglas, Porter Hall
American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe
Anatomy of a Murder (1959) James Stewart, Lee Remick
Any Given Sunday (1999) Al Pacino, Dennis Quaid, Cameron Diaz
Bad Boys II (2003) Will Smith, Martin Lawrence
Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
Be Kind Rewind (2008) Jack Black, Mos Def
Bella (2006) Eduardo Verástegui, Tammy Blanchard
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
Black Sunday (1977) Robert Shaw, Bruce Dern
Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
Cape Fear (1991) Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte
Carlito's Way (1993) Al Pacino, Sean Penn
Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
Charlie Wilson's War (2007) Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks
Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
Cool Hand Luke (1967) Paul Newman, George Kennedy
Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
Creator (1985) Peter O'Toole, Mariel Hemingway
Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
Dark Blue (2003) Kurt Russell, Ving Rhames
Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
Dead Man's Curve (1998) Matthew Lillard, Michael Vartan
Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
Double Indemnity (1944) Fred MacMurray, Barbara Stanwyck
Dr. Strangelove (1964) Peter Sellers, George C. Scott
Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
Eurotrip (2004) Scott Mechlowisz, Jacob Pitts
For a Few Dollars More (1965) Clint Eastwood, Gian Maria Volonte
Forrest Gump (1994) Tom Hanks, Robin Wright Penn
Fried Green Tomatoes (1991) Jessica Tandy, Kathy Bates
From Dusk Til Dawn (1996) George Clooney, Quentin Tarantino, Salma Hayek
G.I. Jane (1997) Demi Moore, Viggo Mortensen
Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood, Marsha Mason
Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
Hellboy II: The Golden Army (2008) Ron Perlman, Selma Blair
High Plains Drifter (1973) Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom
Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
House on Haunted Hill (1999) Geoffrey Rush, Famke Janssen
I'm Not There (2007) Cate Blanchett, Christian Bale, Richard Gere
Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008) Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
Into the Blue (2005) Paul Walker, Jessica Alba
Intolerance (1916) Robert Harron, Lillian Gish
Iron Man (2008) Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Jeff Bridges
It's a Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
Kicking & Screaming (2005) Will Ferrell, Robert Duvall, Mike Ditka
Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
Last Train from Gun Hill (1959) Kirk Douglas, Anthony Quinn
Licence to Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
M (1931) Peter Lorre
Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
Max Dugan Returns (1983) Matthew Broderick, Marsha Mason
Maximum Overdrive (1986) Emilio Estevez, Pat Hingle
McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara
Miller's Crossing (1990) Gabriel Byrne, Marcia Gay Harden
Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day (2008) Amy Adams, David Alexander
Modern Marvels: Tobacco (TV) (2006) Carlos Fuente Jr. is one of many commentators.
Modern Times (1936) Charles Chaplin, Paulette Goddard
Mr. Mom (1983) Michael Keaton, Teri Garr
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Nothing in Common (1986) Tom Hanks, Jackie Gleason
Notorious (1946) Cary Grant, Ingrid Bergman
Nude Cigar Smoking (1997) ?
Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
Oh God! You Devil! (1984) George Burns, John Doolittle
Open Range (2003) Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall
Papillon (1973) Steve McQueen, Dustin Hoffman
Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin, Mary Steenburgen
Patton (1970) George C. Scott, Karl Malden
Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
Presumed Innocent (1990) Harrison Ford, Brian Dennehy
Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
Raging Bull (1980) Robert De Niro, Cathy Moriarty, Joe Pesci
Raising Arizona (1987) Nicolas Cage, Holly Hunter
Raw Deal (1986) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Kathryn Harrold
Reign of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
Road House (1989) Patrick Swayze, Ben Gazzara
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
Rollerball (2002) Chris Klein, LL Cool J, Jean Reno
Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
Running Scared (1986) Billy Crystal, Gregory Hines
Safe House (2000) Hector Elizondo, Patrick Stewart
Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
Scarface (1983) Al Pacino, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer
Serenity (2005) Summer Glau, Adam Baldwin
Sex and the City (2008) Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall
Shenandoah (1965) James Stewart, Doug McClure
She's the One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
Slap Shot (1977) Paul Newman, Strother Martin
Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
Smokin' Stogies (2001) Tony Sirico, Frank Vincent
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
South Pacific (1958) Rossano Brazzi, Mitzi Gaynor
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
Striptease (1996) Demi Moore, Burt Reynolds
Suicide Kings (1997) Christopher Walken, Denis Leary
Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
Thank You for Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
The Addams Family (1991) Raul Julia, Christopher Lloyd, Anjelica Huston
The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
The Apartment (1960) Jack Lemmon, Shirley MacLaine
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
The Birth of a Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
The Dark Knight (2008) Christian Bale, Heath Ledger
The Devil's Brigade (1968) William Holden, Cliff Robertson
The Dirty Dozen (1967) Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006) Lucas Black, Daniel Booko
The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
The Fugitive (1993) Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones
The Game (1997) Michael Douglas, Sean Penn
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
The Hudsucker Proxy (1994) Paul Newman, Tim Robbins
The Hunting Party (2007) Richard Gere, Jesse Eisenberg
The Incredible Hulk (2008) Edward Norton, Liv Tyler
The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
The Matador (2005) Pierce Brosnan, Greg Kinnear, Dylan Baker
The Naked Gun (1988) Leslie Nielsen, Priscilla Presley
The Natural (1984) Robert Redford, Robert Duvall, Glenn Close
The Old Pioneer (Cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
The Rock (1996) Nicolas Cage, Sean Connery, Ed Harris
The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus (1968) Stones, Who, Dirty Mac, Taj Mahal, et al.
The Skulls (2000) Joshua Jackson, Paul Walker
The Thin Man Goes Home (1944) William Powell, Myrna Loy
The Thomas Crown Affair (1968) Steve McQueen, Faye Dunaway
The Toy (1982) Richard Pryor, Jackie Gleason
The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
Twelve Monkeys (1995) Bruce Willis, Brad Pitt
U.S. Marshals (1998) Tommy Lee Jones, Wesley Snipes
Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
Vegas Vacation (1997) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo
Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
WarGames (1983) Matthew Broderick, Dabney Coleman
Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
Weird Science (1985) Anthony Michael Hall, Kelly LeBrock
What's the Worst That Could Happen? (2001) Martin Lawrence, Danny DeVito
Wolf (1994) Kate Nelligan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jack Nicholson
X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
X-Men (2000) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
XXX: State of the Union (2005) Ice Cube, Samuel L. Jackson
Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


----------



## dwhitacre

ColdCuts, I have two more for you:

*I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry* (2007) - Adam Sandler and Kevin James

and

*Grilled* (2006) - Ray Romano and Kevin James

In _Chuck and Larry_ Adam Sandler smokes cigars and in _Grilled_ Kevin James is a cigar smoker!


----------



## icehog3

*Grindhouse*....Billy Zane smoking a cigar in the "Machete" "preview", and cigars also in the "Werewolves of the SS" trailer.


----------



## LANTSailor

"Run Silent, Run Deep" the commodore (uncredited role) who comes to tell Burt Lancaster that he isn't getting command, proceeds to pull out a cigar case and light up in the galley while he and Lancaster drink some re-hydrated milk.


----------



## Mr Flibble

In Road Warrior that tall skinny guy with the copter thing is smoking a cigar during the semi chase near the end. After he crashes you see him with a busted up nub.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

The second to last of Peter Sellers' movies "Being There"... It took many years for Sellers to convince any studio to touch this movie, based on the novel, and screenplay by, Jerzy Kosinski. Finally, after so many issues, the movie was made...Sellers was nominated for an Oscar (should have won), and the movie has garnered TONS of critical acclaim...plus, it is damned funny...
Throughout the movie, both Peter Sellers (Chance the Gardener/Chauncy Gardiner) and Melvyn Douglas (Benjamin Rand...a role which earned him an Oscar) spend time talking and smoking cigars. Unfortunately, this would be the second to last movie that Sellers would make, dying a year after its release...

"Being There" (1979) Starring Peter Sellers, Shirley MacLaine, Melvyn Rand and Jack Warden............ http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078841/


----------



## Cay

ScottishSmoker said:


> The second to last of Peter Sellers' movies "Being There"... It took many years for Sellers to convince any studio to touch this movie, based on the novel, and screenplay by, Jerzy Kosinski. Finally, after so many issues, the movie was made...Sellers was nominated for an Oscar (should have won), and the movie has garnered TONS of critical acclaim...plus, it is damned funny...
> Throughout the movie, both Peter Sellers (Chance the Gardener/Chauncy Gardiner) and Melvyn Douglas (Benjamin Rand...a role which earned him an Oscar) spend time talking and smoking cigars. Unfortunately, this would be the second to last movie that Sellers would make, dying a year after its release...
> 
> "Being There" (1979) Starring Peter Sellers, Shirley MacLaine, Melvyn Rand and Jack Warden............ http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078841/


This movie truly is "remarkable." :tu


----------



## Siebec

Tommy Boy, The guy that tries to bring the callahan company down has a cigar while going to blow up the trucks with a rifle.


----------



## IndyRob

I didn't see on the list and I haven't watched them in a few years, but....

Surely The Godfather 1 & 2 have to have a cigar or two somewhere!


----------



## ColdCuts

IndyRob said:


> I didn't see on the list and I haven't watched them in a few years, but....
> 
> Surely The Godfather 1 & 2 have to have a cigar or two somewhere!


You know, you've gotta be right about this, but I don't want to put it on the list without a confirmed cigar sighting. I'll put 'em in my Netflix queue, but it'll be a pretty long while before they rise to the top. My queue is hundreds long. IndyRob, if you -- or any other gorillas -- get a chance to revisit The Godfathers and find cigars, I'll be happy to include them in the next update. They're great movies, with or without stogies. :2


----------



## ColdCuts

*Shadow of the Thin Man* (1941) starring, who else? The dashing William Powell, and the lovely Myrna Loy! This is the fourth of the six-film "Thin Man" collection, and it's chock full of what you've come to expect: Snappy dialog, cocktails, laughs, and screwy hats  all wrapped around a murder mystery.

Lieutenant Abrams: You know that jockey Golez, the one who was caught throwing the fourth race yesterday? He was shot. 
Nora Charles: My, they're strict at this track!
:ss

SPOILER ALERT: When our hero, the famous detective Nick Charles, is explaining to Lieutenant Abrams how the jockey accidently shot himself in the shower stall while attempting to hide a pistol in the shower drain, he uses a desktop jar-style humidor to illustrate.
:ss

Nick Charles: Nicky, something tells me that something important is happening somewhere and I think we should be there.
[cut to Nora Charles with a cocktail shaker]
:ss


----------



## Mark-60

"Be Cool" John Travolta and Stephen Tyler smoke some cigars together.

"The Heart Break Kid" Ben Stillers dad (His real Dad) I can't remember his name right now. He smokes a stick in a hot tub with a topless girl.

-Mark.


----------



## b128thopen

"Be Kind, Rewind" 
2008 staring Mos Def, Jack Black, and Danny Glover


----------



## ellisb

There are two scenes (maybe one and a half) in Batman Dark Knight.

The first scene is when they (Gordon and Dent) are talking to the Mayor and he has a cutter in his hand and some cigars on his desk. God forbid an elected official light up on camera.

The second scene is when Joker is lighting the stacks of money with the Korean guy on the stack. He pulls the burning cigar from the mafia-type guy and uses it to burn the loot.

I just saw this yesterday for the first time, so my references may not be 100% accurate. Guess I'll have to watch it again.

-EB


----------



## ColdCuts

b128thopen said:


> "Be Kind, Rewind"
> 2008 staring Mos Def, Jack Black, and Danny Glover


Thanks, but it's #14 on the list. :sl


----------



## ColdCuts

ellisb said:


> There are two scenes (maybe one and a half) in Batman Dark Knight.
> 
> The first scene is when they (Gordon and Dent) are talking to the Mayor and he has a cutter in his hand and some cigars on his desk. God forbid an elected official light up on camera.
> 
> The second scene is when Joker is lighting the stacks of money with the Korean guy on the stack. He pulls the burning cigar from the mafia-type guy and uses it to burn the loot.
> 
> I just saw this yesterday for the first time, so my references may not be 100% accurate. Guess I'll have to watch it again.
> 
> -EB


Thanks, but it's #137 on the list. :sl 

New update coming soon!


----------



## b128thopen

ColdCuts said:


> Thanks, but it's #14 on the list. :sl


My bad, looked through it and must have missed it. :mn


----------



## Mark-60

I have all the Godfather movies on order from the library. I'll watch 'em and report all sightings.

-Mark.


----------



## icehog3

*Emperor of the North * (1973)

Lee Marvin as the train riding hobo "A No. 1" smokes discarded cigars throughout the movie, lighting up cigars the size of modern "Nubs".


----------



## jm0307

ScottishSmoker said:


> The second to last of Peter Sellers' movies "Being There"...





Cay said:


> This movie truly is "remarkable." :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Addiction

Touch of Evil, there are probably 8 characters who smoke cigars in this movie including a couple of women.


----------



## b128thopen

Wyatt Earp (1994) Kevin Costner
-Everywhere

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) Richard Dreyfuss
-The Gerneral at base camp.


----------



## Mark-60

I have "The Godfather" in hand and will watch it ASAP.

-Mark.


----------



## dccraft

Watching the Olympics last night I saw the trailer for a movie due out October 10 - "Body of Lies". It stars DiCapprio and Crowe and it showed some scenes that had them both smoking a stick. It looks as if it might be a good movie.


----------



## b128thopen

21. Kevin Spacey. One of the guys is smoking a cigar in a limo

Far and Away. Nicole Kidman and Tom Cruise. Lots of Irishmen with Cigars.


----------



## Mark-60

I just got done watching "The Godfather" and there is only one brief scene with cigars. It's about 2 hours in when all the Family heads get together for a meeting. I was sure there would be more, but there wasn't.

-Mark.


----------



## dwhitacre

*Here is one that is so obvious we missed it!!!:r*

*Planet of the Apes (the original)*

*Tons of cigars in this one!!!*


----------



## Mark-60

"Hollywoodland" has a very quick scene where one guy gives a cigar to the main character because he had a kid. No lighting or smoking though.

-Mark.


----------



## BagfullofPings

Russel Crowe in the new movie Body of Lies.

Here is a good pic:

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm99980288/tt0758774


----------



## Mark-60

Mark-60 said:


> "Hollywoodland" has a very quick scene where one guy gives a cigar to the main character because he had a kid. No lighting or smoking though.
> 
> -Mark.


There was much more cigar smoking in this movie. In fact, the cigar mentioned above, was part of the story later.

-Mark.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Swiss Miss - 1938, Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
Both are smoking fine cigars and eating gourmet food in a restaraunt, until they realize that they have no way of paying the bill.


----------



## WhatDidYouJustSee

Some quick ones off the top of my head:

Any Given Sunday: The journo always has a cigar in his mouth (never lit but always burnt? weird.), also Pacino lights one up when he's at diaz's house.

Rounders: The game at the cigar club. obviously. 

Hotel Rawanda: Don Cheadle(sp?)



> If I give a businessman 10,000 francs, what is that to him, he is rich. But if I give him a Cohiba cigar, that is style


----------



## Acalla

Alright, so saw this preview for a movie that come out next month. Probably won't see it but it had Alex Baldwin with a Churchill? sized, unlit cigar in his mouth.

My Best Friend's Girl.


----------



## icehog3

"I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry"....Adam Sandler smokes a cigar on his first night living at Kevin James' house, and another fireman is smoking one in a subsequent scene.


----------



## Mark-60

I now have "The God Father II" in hand and will report and cigar action as soon as I can watch it. It's a loooong son of a gun, 200 min. Yeesh. It's a good thing it's a good movie.


-Mark.


----------



## b128thopen

Domino with Keira Knightly. There are a few scenes where a layer smokes a cigar and one where someone is smoking what looks to be a swisher


----------



## bolio

the best one for me is "a good year" featuring russel crowe.

it has wine,cigars, pipes, good food, and women. :tu


----------



## Mark-60

Mark-60 said:


> I now have "The God Father II" in hand and will report and cigar action as soon as I can watch it. It's a loooong son of a gun, 200 min. Yeesh. It's a good thing it's a good movie.
> 
> -Mark.


I have confirmed cigar sightings in The GodFather II. Add it to the list.

-Mark.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Independance Day, is it on the holy list already? Will Smith and the guy from Jurassic Park smoke one while trying to nuke the aliens....:tu


----------



## md4958

jamesroberts said:


> if anyone can guess this movie, i'll send ya somethin special! It's not a well known movie, so i'll be surpirsed if anyone knows it. (it does have 3 well known movie stars)
> 
> scene description- (a father and daughter are sitting at the table, with the father smoking a cigar. He recently told his daughter that a reputable doctor informed him that the valves to his heart have "turned in their notice" and he only has six months to live)
> 
> daughter- "didin't the doc tell you to lay off those things?" (she asks, looking at the cigar)
> 
> father- (taking a long puff on his stogie, then smiling) "the doc told me to send him what i don't finish.... He's not sentimental"
> 
> let the guessing begin...


max dugan returns!!!


----------



## Mr Flibble

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Independance Day, is it on the holy list already? Will Smith and the guy from Jurassic Park smoke one while trying to nuke the aliens....:tu


 That guy would be Jeff Goldblum and he has been around a lot longer then Will Smith.


----------



## jamesb3

Tom Hagan(Robert Duvall) in several scenes in the Godfather Part II.


----------



## Mr Flibble

Constantine with Keanu Reeves. Papa Midnite is smoking a cigar the first time you see him in his club.

The 6th Day. Arnold puts his kid to bed while his clone smokes his stogie and gets busy with his wife.


----------



## Mr Flibble

Mission to Mars. Just after the BBQ, near the start of the movie, Tim Robbins is smoking a cigar will siting in a tree house with Gary Sinise and Don Cheadle.


----------



## ScottishSmoker

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063415/

Almost every male character in this movie..."The Party" (1968)...is smoking a cigar...oddly, the first time you see it, its a Candela...I have been on a huge Peter Sellers kick as of late. "The Party" has got to be one of his FUNNIEST roles ever...CHECK IT OUT....and "Birdie Num Num"


----------



## ColdCuts

BIG update! Thanks to everyone who's contributed. I hope you're enjoying the movies! :ss


1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
21 (2008) Jim Sturgess, Kevin Spacey
A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
A Fistful of Dollars (1964) Clint Eastwood, Marianne Koch
A Good Year (2006) Russell Crowe, Albert Finney
A Night at the Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
A Place in the Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
Ace in the Hole (1951) Kirk Douglas, Porter Hall
American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe
Anatomy of a Murder (1959) James Stewart, Lee Remick
Any Given Sunday (1999) Al Pacino, Dennis Quaid, Cameron Diaz
Bad Boys II (2003) Will Smith, Martin Lawrence
Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
Be Cool (2005) John Travolta, Uma Thurman
Be Kind Rewind (2008) Jack Black, Mos Def
Being There (1979) Peter Sellers, Shirley MacLaine, Melvyn Douglas, Jack Warden
Bella (2006) Eduardo Verástegui, Tammy Blanchard
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
Black Sunday (1977) Robert Shaw, Bruce Dern
Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
Body of Lies (2008) Leonardo DiCaprio, Russell Crowe
Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
Cape Fear (1991) Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte
Carlito's Way (1993) Al Pacino, Sean Penn
Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
Charlie Wilson's War (2007) Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks
Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr
Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
Constantine (2005) Keanu Reeves, Rachel Weisz
Cool Hand Luke (1967) Paul Newman, George Kennedy
Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
Creator (1985) Peter O'Toole, Mariel Hemingway
Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
Dark Blue (2003) Kurt Russell, Ving Rhames
Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
Dead Man's Curve (1998) Matthew Lillard, Michael Vartan
Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
Domino (2005) Keira Knightley, Mena Suvari
Double Indemnity (1944) Fred MacMurray, Barbara Stanwyck
Dr. Strangelove (1964) Peter Sellers, George C. Scott
Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
Emperor of the North (1973) Keith Carradine, Lee Marvin
Eurotrip (2004) Scott Mechlowisz, Jacob Pitts
Far and Away (1992) Tom Cruise, Nicole Kidman
For a Few Dollars More (1965) Clint Eastwood, Gian Maria Volonte
Forrest Gump (1994) Tom Hanks, Robin Wright Penn
Fried Green Tomatoes (1991) Jessica Tandy, Kathy Bates
From Dusk Til Dawn (1996) George Clooney, Quentin Tarantino, Salma Hayek
G.I. Jane (1997) Demi Moore, Viggo Mortensen
Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
Grilled (2006) Ray Romano, Kevin James
Grindhouse (2007) Rose McGowan, Freddy Rodriguez, Kurt Russell
Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood, Marsha Mason
Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
Hellboy II: The Golden Army (2008) Ron Perlman, Selma Blair
High Plains Drifter (1973) Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom
Hollywoodland (2006) Adrien Brody, Diane Lane
Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
Hotel Rwanda (2005) Don Cheadle, Sophie Okonedo
House on Haunted Hill (1999) Geoffrey Rush, Famke Janssen
I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry (2007) Adam Sandler, Kevin James
I'm Not There (2007) Cate Blanchett, Christian Bale, Richard Gere
Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008) Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
Into the Blue (2005) Paul Walker, Jessica Alba
Intolerance (1916) Robert Harron, Lillian Gish
Iron Man (2008) Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Jeff Bridges
It's a Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
Kicking & Screaming (2005) Will Ferrell, Robert Duvall, Mike Ditka
Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
Last Train from Gun Hill (1959) Kirk Douglas, Anthony Quinn
Licence to Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
M (1931) Peter Lorre
Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
Max Dugan Returns (1983) Matthew Broderick, Marsha Mason
Maximum Overdrive (1986) Emilio Estevez, Pat Hingle
McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara
Miller's Crossing (1990) Gabriel Byrne, Marcia Gay Harden
Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day (2008) Amy Adams, David Alexander
Mission to Mars (2000) Gary Sinise, Tim Robbins
Modern Marvels: Tobacco (TV) (2006) Carlos Fuente Jr. is one of many commentators.
Modern Times (1936) Charles Chaplin, Paulette Goddard
Mr. Mom (1983) Michael Keaton, Teri Garr
My Best Friend's Girl (2008) Kate Hudson, Alex Baldwin
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Nothing in Common (1986) Tom Hanks, Jackie Gleason
Notorious (1946) Cary Grant, Ingrid Bergman
Nude Cigar Smoking (1997) ?
Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
Oh God! You Devil! (1984) George Burns, John Doolittle
Open Range (2003) Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall
Papillon (1973) Steve McQueen, Dustin Hoffman
Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin, Mary Steenburgen
Patton (1970) George C. Scott, Karl Malden
Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
Planet of the Apes (1968) Charlton Heston, Roddy McDowall
Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
Presumed Innocent (1990) Harrison Ford, Brian Dennehy
Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
Raging Bull (1980) Robert De Niro, Cathy Moriarty, Joe Pesci
Raising Arizona (1987) Nicolas Cage, Holly Hunter
Raw Deal (1986) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Kathryn Harrold
Reign of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
Road House (1989) Patrick Swayze, Ben Gazzara
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
Rollerball (2002) Chris Klein, LL Cool J, Jean Reno
Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
Run Silent, Run Deep (1958) Clark Gable, Burt Lancaster Jack Warden
Running Scared (1986) Billy Crystal, Gregory Hines
Safe House (2000) Hector Elizondo, Patrick Stewart
Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
Scarface (1983) Al Pacino, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer
Serenity (2005) Summer Glau, Adam Baldwin
Sex and the City (2008) Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall
Shadow of the Thin Man (1941) William Powell, Myrna Loy
Shenandoah (1965) James Stewart, Doug McClure
She's the One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
Slap Shot (1977) Paul Newman, Strother Martin
Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
Smokin' Stogies (2001) Tony Sirico, Frank Vincent
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
South Pacific (1958) Rossano Brazzi, Mitzi Gaynor
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
Striptease (1996) Demi Moore, Burt Reynolds
Suicide Kings (1997) Christopher Walken, Denis Leary
Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
Swiss Miss (1938) Stan Laurel, Oliver Hardy
Thank You for Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
The 6th Day (2000) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Tony Goldwyn
The Addams Family (1991) Raul Julia, Christopher Lloyd, Anjelica Huston
The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
The Apartment (1960) Jack Lemmon, Shirley MacLaine
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
The Birth of a Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
The Dark Knight (2008) Christian Bale, Heath Ledger
The Devil's Brigade (1968) William Holden, Cliff Robertson
The Dirty Dozen (1967) Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006) Lucas Black, Daniel Booko
The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
The Fugitive (1993) Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones
The Game (1997) Michael Douglas, Sean Penn
The Godfather (1972) Marlon Brando, Al Pacino
The Godfather, Part II (1974) Al Pacino, Robert Duvall
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
The Heartbreak Kid (2007) Ben Stiller, Michelle Monaghan
The Hudsucker Proxy (1994) Paul Newman, Tim Robbins
The Hunting Party (2007) Richard Gere, Jesse Eisenberg
The Incredible Hulk (2008) Edward Norton, Liv Tyler
The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
The Matador (2005) Pierce Brosnan, Greg Kinnear, Dylan Baker
The Naked Gun (1988) Leslie Nielsen, Priscilla Presley
The Natural (1984) Robert Redford, Robert Duvall, Glenn Close
The Old Pioneer (Cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
The Party (1968) Peter Sellers, Claudine Longet
The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
The Road Warrior: Mad Max 2 (1981) Mel Gibson, Bruce Spence
The Rock (1996) Nicolas Cage, Sean Connery, Ed Harris
The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus (1968) Stones, Who, Dirty Mac, et al
The Skulls (2000) Joshua Jackson, Paul Walker
The Thin Man Goes Home (1944) William Powell, Myrna Loy
The Thomas Crown Affair (1968) Steve McQueen, Faye Dunaway
The Toy (1982) Richard Pryor, Jackie Gleason
The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
Tommy Boy (1995) Chris Farley, David Spade
Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
Touch of Evil (1958) Orson Welles, Charlton Heston
Twelve Monkeys (1995) Bruce Willis, Brad Pitt
U.S. Marshals (1998) Tommy Lee Jones, Wesley Snipes
Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
Vegas Vacation (1997) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo
Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
WarGames (1983) Matthew Broderick, Dabney Coleman
Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
Weird Science (1985) Anthony Michael Hall, Kelly LeBrock
What's the Worst That Could Happen? (2001) Martin Lawrence, Danny DeVito
Wolf (1994) Kate Nelligan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jack Nicholson
Wyatt Earp (1994) Kevin Costner, Dennis Quaid
X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
X-Men (2000) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
XXX: State of the Union (2005) Ice Cube, Samuel L. Jackson
Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


----------



## icehog3

Thanks for updating the list!


----------



## Mr Flibble

I guess this counts. 

The Terminator. 
Los Angeles 1984 1:52 a.m. The guy driving the garbage truck has a nub in his mug in the scene where Arnold arrives..

Swordfish. John Travolta has a cigar in his mouth in a club scene. I think all he does is blow through it, I don't remember him taking a draw. I need to check that one again.


----------



## dwhitacre

Great list ColdCuts!!!

Thanks for keeping this going!!!:tu


----------



## Mark-60

"King Pin" has a very brief scene with a cigar. The owner of a strip joint has one hangin' in his mouth when he trys to beat up Quade.

-Mark.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Batman & Robin (1997) - George Clooney, Chris O Donell

Greatest movie of all time (not)!
Brief scene where Mr. Freeze (Shwarzenegger) puffs on a frozen cigar.


----------



## WhatDidYouJustSee

Wow, thats quite a list... is this for any particular purpose...?


----------



## icehog3

WhatDidYouJustSee said:


> Wow, thats quite a list... is this for any particular purpose...?


Yup. Fun.


----------



## WhatDidYouJustSee

icehog3 said:


> Yup. Fun.


Oh, ok. Continue on then.


----------



## ColdCuts

WhatDidYouJustSee said:


> Wow, thats quite a list... is this for any particular purpose...?


First, welcome to Club Stogie, WDYJS! 

Is this for any particular purpose? Yeah, like Tom said, fun! It's intended as an easy to use reference for those who wanna see cigars in cinema. If you're anything like me, you like cigars, and you like movies. I like movies even better when cigars get some screen time!  I figured other LLGs would be like minded, so I started this thread.

There had been a few cigar movie threads in the past, but they were missing any kind of organization. As a result, the same titles would get kicked around and around and the thread would burn itself out. That's the reason for the periodically updated alphabetized lists in this thread.

I'm sure you'll find something in the list you'll enjoy, WDYJS, and if you find cigars in a movie not on the list, I hope you'll mention it in the thread. :tu


----------



## foomanto

the last supper near the end of the movie the guy that plays hellboy smoking a cigar

sorry cant remember his name the movie is on and i was cruzing the site and saw this thread


----------



## T_Money

The Untouchables

Sean Connery, Al Pacino, Andy Garcia, Kevin Costner, and a whole lotta others.


----------



## TomHagen

jamesb3 said:


> Tom Hagan(Robert Duvall) in several scenes in the Godfather Part II.


----------



## Mark-60

"Happy Gilmore" 

Chubs has a cigar in one scene.

-Mark.


----------



## jamesb3

T_Money said:


> The Untouchables
> 
> Sean Connery, Al Pacino, Andy Garcia, Kevin Costner, and a whole lotta others.


 Al Pacino's not in the movie "The Untouchables". Your probably thinking about Robert De Niro. Lots of cigar smoking thou.


----------



## jamesb3

"Gone With The Wind" Rhett Butler(Clarke Gable) and several others.


----------



## Addiction

In Brokeback Mountian Randy Quaid smokes a cigar, there is one other one in the movie but I can't remember the exact when and where.

In The Big Kahuna Mr. Fuller (you never see who plays him) smokes a cigar as well. But there are several others in the party scene at least one of which is a Cohiba based on the band alone.

In Beyond the Sea there are several cigars.

All the Kings Men, james Gandolfini has a few cigars.


----------



## b128thopen

Thanks for the updated list! I love when I am watching a movie and catch a cigar in it.

Apollo 13 (Tom Hanks) 
A couple of guys at Houston smoke cigars.


----------



## Mikeyfresh518

The Sopranos
Not a movie but w/e
its close enough


----------



## catfish

foomanto said:


> the last supper near the end of the movie the guy that plays hellboy smoking a cigar
> 
> sorry cant remember his name the movie is on and i was cruzing the site and saw this thread


 His name is Ron Perlman.


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish

Even though the name of this thread is "cigars in cinema" I was just watching the pilot show of "Sons of Anarchy" on tv and spotted something interesting. Ron Perlman smokes cigars in there. I wounder if he smokes cigars in real life.


----------



## K Baz

Citizen Kane

Everybody almost all the time is puffing away. In fact in one act the guy begs the guy for a good cigar and asks him to get some and "smuggle" them in to the facility he is wrapped up to look like toothpaste so it sneaks past his doctor.


----------



## Sanitariumite

catfish said:


> Even though the name of this thread is "cigars in cinema" I was just watching the pilot show of "Sons of Anarchy" on tv and spotted something interesting. Ron Perlman smokes cigars in there. I wounder if he smokes cigars in real life.


I've heard that he's an avid cigar smoker, and he's able to carry it through to most of his acting roles. I saw that pilot too. What'd you think? I'll give it 2-3 more episodes before a final verdict on the series, but I wasn't bored by tonight's episode by any means.


----------



## OmBoost

In the movie Blade (1998), Quinn (one of the vampires, played by Donal Logue) is chillin' with a cigar as he waits for the coming of the Bloodgod in the final scenes of the movie..


----------



## trader1974

Sanitariumite said:


> I've heard that he's an avid cigar smoker, and he's able to carry it through to most of his acting roles. I saw that pilot too. What'd you think? I'll give it 2-3 more episodes before a final verdict on the series, but I wasn't bored by tonight's episode by any means.


CS was my first stop this morning just to see if anyone was talking about the show and the cigars. Any idea what he was smoking there?


----------



## Addiction

Cinderella Man, there are too many to count. The few that still have bands are pretty clearly Cohibas which is odd as they didn't exist during the great depression. Pretty much every male character who isn't Russell Crowe smokes a cigar in this thing.


----------



## JamesRoberts

catfish said:


> Even though the name of this thread is "cigars in cinema" I was just watching the pilot show of "Sons of Anarchy" on tv and spotted something interesting. Ron Perlman smokes cigars in there. I wounder if he smokes cigars in real life.


He does indeed!

http://www.godoffire.com/main/event/2006/2006dinner.htm


----------



## kgraybill

Topher Grace (Eric)
Danny Masterson (Hyde)
Ashton Kutcher (Kelso)
Wilmer Valderrama (Fez)

That 70's show Burning down the house episode.


----------



## Mark-60

I just saw a trailor for a movie called "baadasssss" and there are cigars everywhere! Movie doesn't look very good.

-Mark.


----------



## Mark-60

"We were Soldiers once... and young" It's about the 1st Air Cav (in which I have proudly spent time) in Veitnam.

Mel Gibson, Sam Elliot, and The lead pilot "Snake shit" all smoke cigars in this movie.

And a fantastic movie it is.

-Mark.


----------



## craigchilds

Bringing Up Baby (1938), starring Katherine Hepburn and Cary Grant.

Katherine Hepburn, putting on a wiseguy accent and pretending to be a mob boss' girl, steals a cigar from the bumbling constable's shirt pocket. She bites the head off and sticks the cigar in her mouth, and says "Oh a two-fer. Two for a nickel!"


----------



## chippewastud79

'I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry', Adam Sandler's character smokes cigars during a few scenes. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

*The Recruit* with Al Pacino and Colin Farrell.

Al Pacino's character smokes a few cigars in scenes.

*Pretty good movie!*:2


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Boot Hill (1969) - Terrence Hill, Woody Strode


----------



## catfish

Sanitariumite said:


> I've heard that he's an avid cigar smoker, and he's able to carry it through to most of his acting roles. I saw that pilot too. What'd you think? I'll give it 2-3 more episodes before a final verdict on the series, but I wasn't bored by tonight's episode by any means.


 I liked the pilot. I'm also going to give it a few more episodes before I decide. But I do like it so far.


----------



## neoflex

Just went to see "Tropic Thunder" last night and there is a kid in that movie that has a cigar in his mouth in almost every scene and a couple other characters in the movie could be seen with a smoke from time to time. Great flick!


----------



## Acalla

neoflex said:


> Just went to see "Tropic Thunder" last night and there is a kid in that movie that has a cigar in his mouth in almost every scene and a couple other characters in the movie could be seen with a smoke from time to time. Great flick!


You beat me to this... saw it last night too.


----------



## chippewastud79

'Apollo 13' - Cigarettes the whole movie until the ship finally reappears then everyone is smoking cigars :tu


----------



## craigchilds

The Way We Were (1973), starring Robert Redford and Barbara Streisand.

There is a scene involving a costume party where everyone is supposed to dress as their favorite Marx brother. Everyone is walking around the party smoking cigars and repeating their favorite corny Marx Brother jokes.


----------



## Fistville

craigchilds said:


> Bringing Up Baby (1938), starring Katherine Hepburn and Cary Grant.
> 
> Katherine Hepburn, putting on a wiseguy accent and pretending to be a mob boss' girl, steals a cigar from the bumbling constable's shirt pocket. She bites the head off and sticks the cigar in her mouth, and says "Oh a two-fer. Two for a nickel!"


One of my favorite movies. Absolutely timeless.


----------



## icehog3

"Jerry Maguire".....Tom Cruise is handed and fires up a cigar at his bachelor party.

"Spinal Tap"...band manager Ian smoking small RG cigars in several scenes.


----------



## Kaisersozei

"There Will be Blood": about an hour into the movie, Daniel Day-Lewis greets one of his competitors who just got off a train. The guy has a cigar in the breast pocket of his coat. I haven't finished the movie, so there may be other scenes.


----------



## craigchilds

The Greatest Game Ever Played (2005, Shia LaBeouf). This is an excellent movie about Francis Oimet, the amateur golfer who won the U.S. Open in 1914. Even if you're not a fan of golf, this is a very well-made movie that deals with universal themes-- class struggle, nationalism, overcoming prejudice and personal setback. 

In almost every scene, there are people smoking cigarettes, cigars, but mostly pipes. In one scene, British champion golfer Harry Varndon hits a spectacular shot while smoking a pipe. Another golfer says to him, "I've never known you to smoke on the job, Harry." Harry looks at over and says, "I should have started four holes ago"


----------



## ColdCuts

chippewastud79 said:


> 'I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry', Adam Sandler's character smokes cigars during a few scenes. :tu


This one's already on the list.

I'm working on an update right now, fellas! :ss


----------



## ColdCuts

Addiction said:


> Cinderella Man, there are too many to count. The few that still have bands are pretty clearly Cohibas which is odd as they didn't exist during the great depression. Pretty much every male character who isn't Russell Crowe smokes a cigar in this thing.


This one's already on the list as well. I haven't yet seen Cinderella Man, but if the cigars are, indeed, intended to be Cohiba (not released to the public until 1982), that's a noteworthy goof that you should submit to IMDb. :tu


----------



## ColdCuts

New update! 


1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
21 (2008) Jim Sturgess, Kevin Spacey
A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
A Fistful of Dollars (1964) Clint Eastwood, Marianne Koch
A Good Year (2006) Russell Crowe, Albert Finney
A Night at the Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
A Place in the Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
Ace in the Hole (1951) Kirk Douglas, Porter Hall
All the King's Men (2006) Jude Law, Kate Winslet
American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe
Anatomy of a Murder (1959) James Stewart, Lee Remick
Any Given Sunday (1999) Al Pacino, Dennis Quaid, Cameron Diaz
Apollo 13 (1995) Tom Hanks, Gary Sinise
Baadasssss! (2004) Mario Van Peebles, Khleo Thomas
Bad Boys II (2003) Will Smith, Martin Lawrence
Batman & Robin (1997) Arnold Schwarzenegger, George Clooney
Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
Be Cool (2005) John Travolta, Uma Thurman
Be Kind Rewind (2008) Jack Black, Mos Def
Being There (1979) Peter Sellers, Shirley MacLaine, Melvyn Douglas, Jack Warden
Bella (2006) Eduardo Verástegui, Tammy Blanchard
Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
Beyond the Sea (2004) Kevin Spacey, Kate Bosworth
Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
Black Sunday (1977) Robert Shaw, Bruce Dern
Blade (1998) Wesley Snipes, Kris Kristofferson
Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
Body of Lies (2008) Leonardo DiCaprio, Russell Crowe
Boot Hill (1969) Terence Hill, Woody Strode
Bringing Up Baby (1938) Katharine Hepburn, Cary Grant
Brokeback Mountain (2005) Jake Gyllenhaal, Heath Ledger
Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
Cape Fear (1991) Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte
Carlito's Way (1993) Al Pacino, Sean Penn
Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
Charlie Wilson's War (2007) Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks
Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
Citizen Kane (1941) Orson Welles, Joseph Cotten
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr
Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
Constantine (2005) Keanu Reeves, Rachel Weisz
Cool Hand Luke (1967) Paul Newman, George Kennedy
Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
Creator (1985) Peter O'Toole, Mariel Hemingway
Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
Dark Blue (2003) Kurt Russell, Ving Rhames
Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
Dead Man's Curve (1998) Matthew Lillard, Michael Vartan
Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
Domino (2005) Keira Knightley, Mena Suvari
Double Indemnity (1944) Fred MacMurray, Barbara Stanwyck
Dr. Strangelove (1964) Peter Sellers, George C. Scott
Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
Emperor of the North (1973) Keith Carradine, Lee Marvin
Eurotrip (2004) Scott Mechlowisz, Jacob Pitts
Far and Away (1992) Tom Cruise, Nicole Kidman
For a Few Dollars More (1965) Clint Eastwood, Gian Maria Volonte
Forrest Gump (1994) Tom Hanks, Robin Wright Penn
Fried Green Tomatoes (1991) Jessica Tandy, Kathy Bates
From Dusk Til Dawn (1996) George Clooney, Quentin Tarantino, Salma Hayek
G.I. Jane (1997) Demi Moore, Viggo Mortensen
Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
Gone with the Wind (1939) Clark Gable, Vivien Leigh
Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
Grilled (2006) Ray Romano, Kevin James
Grindhouse (2007) Rose McGowan, Freddy Rodriguez, Kurt Russell
Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
Happy Gilmore (1996) Adam Sandler, Christopher McDonald
Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood, Marsha Mason
Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
Hellboy II: The Golden Army (2008) Ron Perlman, Selma Blair
High Plains Drifter (1973) Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom
Hollywoodland (2006) Adrien Brody, Diane Lane
Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
Hotel Rwanda (2005) Don Cheadle, Sophie Okonedo
House on Haunted Hill (1999) Geoffrey Rush, Famke Janssen
I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry (2007) Adam Sandler, Kevin James
I'm Not There (2007) Cate Blanchett, Christian Bale, Richard Gere
Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008) Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
Into the Blue (2005) Paul Walker, Jessica Alba
Intolerance (1916) Robert Harron, Lillian Gish
Iron Man (2008) Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Jeff Bridges
It's a Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
Jerry Maguire (1996) Tom Cruise, Cuba Gooding Jr.
Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
Kicking & Screaming (2005) Will Ferrell, Robert Duvall, Mike Ditka
Kingpin (1996) Woody Harrelson, Bill Murray
Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
Last Train from Gun Hill (1959) Kirk Douglas, Anthony Quinn
Licence to Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
M (1931) Peter Lorre
Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
Max Dugan Returns (1983) Matthew Broderick, Marsha Mason
Maximum Overdrive (1986) Emilio Estevez, Pat Hingle
McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara
Miller's Crossing (1990) Gabriel Byrne, Marcia Gay Harden
Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day (2008) Amy Adams, David Alexander
Mission to Mars (2000) Gary Sinise, Tim Robbins
Modern Marvels: Tobacco (TV) (2006) Carlos Fuente Jr. is one of many commentators.
Modern Times (1936) Charles Chaplin, Paulette Goddard
Mr. Mom (1983) Michael Keaton, Teri Garr
My Best Friend's Girl (2008) Kate Hudson, Alex Baldwin
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
Nothing in Common (1986) Tom Hanks, Jackie Gleason
Notorious (1946) Cary Grant, Ingrid Bergman
Nude Cigar Smoking (1997) ?
Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
Oh God! You Devil! (1984) George Burns, John Doolittle
Open Range (2003) Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall
Papillon (1973) Steve McQueen, Dustin Hoffman
Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin, Mary Steenburgen
Patton (1970) George C. Scott, Karl Malden
Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
Planet of the Apes (1968) Charlton Heston, Roddy McDowall
Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
Presumed Innocent (1990) Harrison Ford, Brian Dennehy
Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
Raging Bull (1980) Robert De Niro, Cathy Moriarty, Joe Pesci
Raising Arizona (1987) Nicolas Cage, Holly Hunter
Raw Deal (1986) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Kathryn Harrold
Reign of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
Road House (1989) Patrick Swayze, Ben Gazzara
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
Rollerball (2002) Chris Klein, LL Cool J, Jean Reno
Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
Run Silent, Run Deep (1958) Clark Gable, Burt Lancaster Jack Warden
Running Scared (1986) Billy Crystal, Gregory Hines
Safe House (2000) Hector Elizondo, Patrick Stewart
Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
Scarface (1983) Al Pacino, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer
Serenity (2005) Summer Glau, Adam Baldwin
Sex and the City (2008) Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall
Shadow of the Thin Man (1941) William Powell, Myrna Loy
Shenandoah (1965) James Stewart, Doug McClure
She's the One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
Slap Shot (1977) Paul Newman, Strother Martin
Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
Smokin' Stogies (2001) Tony Sirico, Frank Vincent
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
South Pacific (1958) Rossano Brazzi, Mitzi Gaynor
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
Striptease (1996) Demi Moore, Burt Reynolds
Suicide Kings (1997) Christopher Walken, Denis Leary
Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
Swiss Miss (1938) Stan Laurel, Oliver Hardy
Swordfish (2001) John Travolta, Hugh Jackman
Thank You for Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
The 6th Day (2000) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Tony Goldwyn
The Addams Family (1991) Raul Julia, Christopher Lloyd, Anjelica Huston
The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
The Apartment (1960) Jack Lemmon, Shirley MacLaine
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
The Big Kahuna (2000) Kevin Spacey, Danny DeVito
The Birth of a Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
The Dark Knight (2008) Christian Bale, Heath Ledger
The Devil's Brigade (1968) William Holden, Cliff Robertson
The Dirty Dozen (1967) Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006) Lucas Black, Daniel Booko
The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
The Fugitive (1993) Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones
The Game (1997) Michael Douglas, Sean Penn
The Godfather (1972) Marlon Brando, Al Pacino
The Godfather, Part II (1974) Al Pacino, Robert Duvall
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
The Greatest Game Ever Played (2005) Tyler Brody Stein, Shia LaBeouf
The Heartbreak Kid (2007) Ben Stiller, Michelle Monaghan
The Hudsucker Proxy (1994) Paul Newman, Tim Robbins
The Hunting Party (2007) Richard Gere, Jesse Eisenberg
The Incredible Hulk (2008) Edward Norton, Liv Tyler
The Last Supper (1995) Cameron Diaz, Jason Alexander
The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
The Matador (2005) Pierce Brosnan, Greg Kinnear, Dylan Baker
The Naked Gun (1988) Leslie Nielsen, Priscilla Presley
The Natural (1984) Robert Redford, Robert Duvall, Glenn Close
The Old Pioneer (Cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
The Party (1968) Peter Sellers, Claudine Longet
The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
The Recruit (2003) Al Pacino, Colin Farrell
The Road Warrior: Mad Max 2 (1981) Mel Gibson, Bruce Spence
The Rock (1996) Nicolas Cage, Sean Connery, Ed Harris
The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus (1968) Stones, Who, Dirty Mac, et al
The Skulls (2000) Joshua Jackson, Paul Walker
The Terminator (1984) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Michael Biehn
The Thin Man Goes Home (1944) William Powell, Myrna Loy
The Thomas Crown Affair (1968) Steve McQueen, Faye Dunaway
The Toy (1982) Richard Pryor, Jackie Gleason
The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
The Untouchables (1987) Kevin Costner, Sean Connery
The Way We Were (1973) Barbra Streisand, Robert Redford
There Will Be Blood (2007) Daniel Day-Lewis, Paul Dano
There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
This Is Spinal Tap (1984) Michael McKean, Christopher Guest
Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
Tommy Boy (1995) Chris Farley, David Spade
Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
Touch of Evil (1958) Orson Welles, Charlton Heston
Tropic Thunder (2008) Ben Stiller, Jack Black
Twelve Monkeys (1995) Bruce Willis, Brad Pitt
U.S. Marshals (1998) Tommy Lee Jones, Wesley Snipes
Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
Vegas Vacation (1997) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo
Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
WarGames (1983) Matthew Broderick, Dabney Coleman
We Were Soldiers (2002) Mel Gibson, Madeleine Stowe
Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
Weird Science (1985) Anthony Michael Hall, Kelly LeBrock
What's the Worst That Could Happen? (2001) Martin Lawrence, Danny DeVito
Wolf (1994) Kate Nelligan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jack Nicholson
Wyatt Earp (1994) Kevin Costner, Dennis Quaid
X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
X-Men (2000) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
XXX: State of the Union (2005) Ice Cube, Samuel L. Jackson
Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


----------



## pearson

the Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus 

He is smoking a partagas


----------



## icehog3

pearson said:


> the Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
> 
> He is smoking a partagas


Already on the list,


----------



## pearson

I know it is on the list i was just watching it last night and thought HEY that was a partagas, as most movies the label is not on the stick.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Terminator with Arnold the govinator...near the beginning a garbage truck driver witnesses the arrival of Sarah Connors body guard from the future


----------



## Mr Flibble

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Terminator with Arnold the govinator...near the beginning a garbage truck driver witnesses the arrival of Sarah Connors body guard from the future


Got that one already. It's on the list. And the truck driver sees Arnold arrive not Kyle.



Mr Flibble said:


> I guess this counts.
> 
> The Terminator.
> Los Angeles 1984 1:52 a.m. The guy driving the garbage truck has a nub in his mug in the scene where Arnold arrives..


----------



## Todd-VT

QUIZ SHOW - 1994 film which tells the true story of the Twenty One quiz show scandal of the 1950s.

Cigar smoking and a decent movie.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

pretty sure it Kyle and not Arnold.......


----------



## Mr Flibble

Fishbeadtwo said:


> pretty sure it Kyle and not Arnold.......


Nope Kyle drops in some ally and steals a bums pants.


----------



## jamesb3

ColdCuts said:


> New update!
> 
> 
> 1941 (1979) John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd
> 21 (2008) Jim Sturgess, Kevin Spacey
> A Few Good Men (1992) Tom Cruise, Jack Nicholson, Demi Moore
> A Fistful of Dollars (1964) Clint Eastwood, Marianne Koch
> A Good Year (2006) Russell Crowe, Albert Finney
> A Night at the Opera (1935) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
> A Place in the Sun (1951) Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor
> Ace in the Hole (1951) Kirk Douglas, Porter Hall
> All the King's Men (2006) Jude Law, Kate Winslet
> American Gangster (2007) Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe
> American Psycho (2000) Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe
> Anatomy of a Murder (1959) James Stewart, Lee Remick
> Any Given Sunday (1999) Al Pacino, Dennis Quaid, Cameron Diaz
> Apollo 13 (1995) Tom Hanks, Gary Sinise
> Baadasssss! (2004) Mario Van Peebles, Khleo Thomas
> Bad Boys II (2003) Will Smith, Martin Lawrence
> Batman & Robin (1997) Arnold Schwarzenegger, George Clooney
> Batman (1989) Michael Keaton, Jack Nicholson, Kim Basinger
> Be Cool (2005) John Travolta, Uma Thurman
> Be Kind Rewind (2008) Jack Black, Mos Def
> Being There (1979) Peter Sellers, Shirley MacLaine, Melvyn Douglas, Jack Warden
> Bella (2006) Eduardo Verástegui, Tammy Blanchard
> Beverly Hills Cop (1984) Eddie Murphy, Judge Reinhold, John Ashton
> Beyond the Sea (2004) Kevin Spacey, Kate Bosworth
> Black Hawk Down (2001) Josh Hartnett, Eric Bana
> Black Sunday (1977) Robert Shaw, Bruce Dern
> Blade (1998) Wesley Snipes, Kris Kristofferson
> Blazing Saddles (1974) Gene Wilder, Mel Brooks
> Blowing Smoke (2004) Estella Warren
> Blue in the Face (1995) Michael J. Fox, Lily Tomlin, Jim Jarmusch
> Body of Lies (2008) Leonardo DiCaprio, Russell Crowe
> Boot Hill (1969) Terence Hill, Woody Strode
> Bringing Up Baby (1938) Katharine Hepburn, Cary Grant
> Brokeback Mountain (2005) Jake Gyllenhaal, Heath Ledger
> Bubba Ho-Tep (2003) Bruce Campbell, Ossie Davis
> Caddyshack (1980) Chevy Chase, Rodney Dangerfield, Ted Knight, Bill Murray
> Cape Fear (1991) Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte
> Carlito's Way (1993) Al Pacino, Sean Penn
> Casablanca (1942) Humphrey Bogart, Ingrid Bergman
> Casino (1995) Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone, Joe Pesci, James Woods
> Charade (1963) Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, Walter Matthau, James Coburn
> Charlie Wilson's War (2007) Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks
> Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
> Cinderella Man (2005) Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger, Paul Giamatti
> Citizen Kane (1941) Orson Welles, Joseph Cotten
> Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr
> Commando (1985) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Alyssa Milano
> Constantine (2005) Keanu Reeves, Rachel Weisz
> Cool Hand Luke (1967) Paul Newman, George Kennedy
> Crank (2006) Jason Statham, Dwight Yoakam
> Creator (1985) Peter O'Toole, Mariel Hemingway
> Crimson Tide (1995) Denzel Washington, Gene Hackman
> Daredevil (2003) Ben Affleck, Jennifer Garner, Colin Farrell
> Dark Blue (2003) Kurt Russell, Ving Rhames
> Darkman (1990) Liam Neeson
> Dead Man's Curve (1998) Matthew Lillard, Michael Vartan
> Die Another Day (2002) Pierce Brosnan, Halle Berry
> Domino (2005) Keira Knightley, Mena Suvari
> Double Indemnity (1944) Fred MacMurray, Barbara Stanwyck
> Dr. Strangelove (1964) Peter Sellers, George C. Scott
> Duck Soup (1933) Groucho, Harpo, Chico, and Zeppo Marx
> Emperor of the North (1973) Keith Carradine, Lee Marvin
> Eurotrip (2004) Scott Mechlowisz, Jacob Pitts
> Far and Away (1992) Tom Cruise, Nicole Kidman
> For a Few Dollars More (1965) Clint Eastwood, Gian Maria Volonte
> Forrest Gump (1994) Tom Hanks, Robin Wright Penn
> Fried Green Tomatoes (1991) Jessica Tandy, Kathy Bates
> From Dusk Til Dawn (1996) George Clooney, Quentin Tarantino, Salma Hayek
> G.I. Jane (1997) Demi Moore, Viggo Mortensen
> Ghost Busters (1984) Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Sigourney Weaver, Rick Moranis
> GoldenEye (1995) Pierce Brosnan, Sean Bean
> Gone with the Wind (1939) Clark Gable, Vivien Leigh
> Goodfellas (1990) Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta, Joe Pesci
> Great White Hype (1996) Samuel L. Jackson, Jeff Goldblum
> Grilled (2006) Ray Romano, Kevin James
> Grindhouse (2007) Rose McGowan, Freddy Rodriguez, Kurt Russell
> Grumpy Old Men (1993) Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau
> Happy Gilmore (1996) Adam Sandler, Christopher McDonald
> Heartbreak Ridge (1986) Clint Eastwood, Marsha Mason
> Hellboy (2004) Ron Perlman, Doug Jones
> Hellboy II: The Golden Army (2008) Ron Perlman, Selma Blair
> High Plains Drifter (1973) Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom
> Hollywoodland (2006) Adrien Brody, Diane Lane
> Hot Shots! (1991) Charlie Sheen, Cary Elwes
> Hotel Rwanda (2005) Don Cheadle, Sophie Okonedo
> House on Haunted Hill (1999) Geoffrey Rush, Famke Janssen
> I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry (2007) Adam Sandler, Kevin James
> I'm Not There (2007) Cate Blanchett, Christian Bale, Richard Gere
> Independence Day (1996) Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum
> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008) Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
> Into the Blue (2005) Paul Walker, Jessica Alba
> Intolerance (1916) Robert Harron, Lillian Gish
> Iron Man (2008) Robert Downey Jr., Gwyneth Paltrow, Jeff Bridges
> It's a Wonderful Life (1946) James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore
> Jerry Maguire (1996) Tom Cruise, Cuba Gooding Jr.
> Key Largo (1948) Humphrey Bogart, Edward G. Robinson, Lauren Bacall
> Kicking & Screaming (2005) Will Ferrell, Robert Duvall, Mike Ditka
> Kingpin (1996) Woody Harrelson, Bill Murray
> Last Action Hero (1993) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Anthony Quinn
> Last Train from Gun Hill (1959) Kirk Douglas, Anthony Quinn
> Licence to Kill (1989) Timothy Dalton, Robert Davi
> M (1931) Peter Lorre
> Maltese Falcon (1941) Humphrey Bogart, Mary Astor, Peter Lorre
> Max Dugan Returns (1983) Matthew Broderick, Marsha Mason
> Maximum Overdrive (1986) Emilio Estevez, Pat Hingle
> McLintock! (1963) John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara
> Miller's Crossing (1990) Gabriel Byrne, Marcia Gay Harden
> Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day (2008) Amy Adams, David Alexander
> Mission to Mars (2000) Gary Sinise, Tim Robbins
> Modern Marvels: Tobacco (TV) (2006) Carlos Fuente Jr. is one of many commentators.
> Modern Times (1936) Charles Chaplin, Paulette Goddard
> Mr. Mom (1983) Michael Keaton, Teri Garr
> My Best Friend's Girl (2008) Kate Hudson, Alex Baldwin
> National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (1989) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo, Juliette Lewis
> Nothing in Common (1986) Tom Hanks, Jackie Gleason
> Notorious (1946) Cary Grant, Ingrid Bergman
> Nude Cigar Smoking (1997) ?
> Ocean's Eleven (2001) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
> Ocean's Thirteen (2007) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
> Ocean's Twelve (2004) George Clooney, Brad Pitt
> Octopussy (1983) Roger Moore, Steven Berkoff
> Oh God! You Devil! (1984) George Burns, John Doolittle
> Open Range (2003) Kevin Costner, Robert Duvall
> Papillon (1973) Steve McQueen, Dustin Hoffman
> Parenthood (1989) Steve Martin, Mary Steenburgen
> Patton (1970) George C. Scott, Karl Malden
> Pinocchio (cartoon) (1940) Mel Blanc, Don Brodie
> Planet of the Apes (1968) Charlton Heston, Roddy McDowall
> Predator (1987) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Carl Weathers
> Presumed Innocent (1990) Harrison Ford, Brian Dennehy
> Pulp Fiction (1994) John Travolta, Samuel L. Jackson, Tim Roth
> Raging Bull (1980) Robert De Niro, Cathy Moriarty, Joe Pesci
> Raising Arizona (1987) Nicolas Cage, Holly Hunter
> Raw Deal (1986) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Kathryn Harrold
> Reign of Fire (2002) Matthew McConaughey, Christian Bale
> Reservoir Dogs (1992) Harvey Keitel, Tim Roth
> Road House (1989) Patrick Swayze, Ben Gazzara
> Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1991) Cary Elwes, Richard Lewis
> Rollerball (2002) Chris Klein, LL Cool J, Jean Reno
> Rounders (1988) Matt Damon, Gretchen Mol
> Run Silent, Run Deep (1958) Clark Gable, Burt Lancaster Jack Warden
> Running Scared (1986) Billy Crystal, Gregory Hines
> Safe House (2000) Hector Elizondo, Patrick Stewart
> Sahara (2005) Matthew McConaughey, Penelope Cruz
> Save the Tiger (1973) Jack Lemmon
> Scarface (1983) Al Pacino, Steven Bauer, Michelle Pfeiffer
> Serenity (2005) Summer Glau, Adam Baldwin
> Sex and the City (2008) Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall
> Shadow of the Thin Man (1941) William Powell, Myrna Loy
> Shenandoah (1965) James Stewart, Doug McClure
> She's the One (1996) John Mahoney, Jennifer Aniston
> Slap Shot (1977) Paul Newman, Strother Martin
> Smoke (1995) Harvey Keitel, William Hurt
> Smokin' Aces (2006) Jeremy Piven, Ryan Reynolds, Ben Affleck
> Smokin' Stogies (2001) Tony Sirico, Frank Vincent
> Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) Jonathan Pryce, Jason Robards
> Something's Gotta Give (2003) Jack Nicholson, Diane Keaton, Keanu Reeves
> South Pacific (1958) Rossano Brazzi, Mitzi Gaynor
> Spider-Man 2 (2004) Tobey Maguire, Kirsten Dunst
> Striptease (1996) Demi Moore, Burt Reynolds
> Suicide Kings (1997) Christopher Walken, Denis Leary
> Superman Returns (2006) Brandon Routh, Kate Bosworth, Kevin Spacey
> Swiss Miss (1938) Stan Laurel, Oliver Hardy
> Swordfish (2001) John Travolta, Hugh Jackman
> Thank You for Smoking (2005) Aaron Eckhart, Maria Bello
> The 6th Day (2000) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Tony Goldwyn
> The Addams Family (1991) Raul Julia, Christopher Lloyd, Anjelica Huston
> The Alamo (1960) John Wayne
> The Apartment (1960) Jack Lemmon, Shirley MacLaine
> The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) Brad Pitt, Casey Affleck
> The Big Kahuna (2000) Kevin Spacey, Danny DeVito
> The Birth of a Nation (1915) Lillian Gish, Mae Marsh
> The Boondock Saints (1999) Sean Patrick Flanery, Norman Reedus
> The Dark Knight (2008) Christian Bale, Heath Ledger
> The Devil's Brigade (1968) William Holden, Cliff Robertson
> The Dirty Dozen (1967) Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine
> The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006) Lucas Black, Daniel Booko
> The Fifth Element (1997) Bruce Willis, Gary Oldman, Milla Jovovoich
> The Fugitive (1993) Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones
> The Game (1997) Michael Douglas, Sean Penn
> The Godfather (1972) Marlon Brando, Al Pacino
> The Godfather, Part II (1974) Al Pacino, Robert Duvall
> The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
> The Great Outdoors (1988) John Candy, Dan Aykroyd
> The Greatest Game Ever Played (2005) Tyler Brody Stein, Shia LaBeouf
> The Heartbreak Kid (2007) Ben Stiller, Michelle Monaghan
> The Hudsucker Proxy (1994) Paul Newman, Tim Robbins
> The Hunting Party (2007) Richard Gere, Jesse Eisenberg
> The Incredible Hulk (2008) Edward Norton, Liv Tyler
> The Last Supper (1995) Cameron Diaz, Jason Alexander
> The Longest Day (1962) John Wayne, Henry Fonda
> The Lost City (2005) Andy Garcia, Dustin Hoffman
> The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) Roger Moore, Christopher Lee
> The Mask (1994) Jim Carrey, Cameron Diaz
> The Matador (2005) Pierce Brosnan, Greg Kinnear, Dylan Baker
> The Naked Gun (1988) Leslie Nielsen, Priscilla Presley
> The Natural (1984) Robert Redford, Robert Duvall, Glenn Close
> The Old Pioneer (Cartoon) (1934) DVD extra on Manhattan Melodrama (1934)
> The Party (1968) Peter Sellers, Claudine Longet
> The Punisher (2004) Thomas Jane, John Travolta
> The Recruit (2003) Al Pacino, Colin Farrell
> The Road Warrior: Mad Max 2 (1981) Mel Gibson, Bruce Spence
> The Rock (1996) Nicolas Cage, Sean Connery, Ed Harris
> The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus (1968) Stones, Who, Dirty Mac, et al
> The Skulls (2000) Joshua Jackson, Paul Walker
> The Terminator (1984) Arnold Schwarzenegger, Michael Biehn
> The Thin Man Goes Home (1944) William Powell, Myrna Loy
> The Thomas Crown Affair (1968) Steve McQueen, Faye Dunaway
> The Toy (1982) Richard Pryor, Jackie Gleason
> The Ultimate Gift (2006) Drew Fuller, James Garner
> The Untouchables (1987) Kevin Costner, Sean Connery
> The Way We Were (1973) Barbra Streisand, Robert Redford
> There Will Be Blood (2007) Daniel Day-Lewis, Paul Dano
> There's Something About Mary (1998) Cameron Diaz, Ben Stiller
> This Is Spinal Tap (1984) Michael McKean, Christopher Guest
> Three Amigos (1986) Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short
> Tombstone (1993) Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
> Tommy Boy (1995) Chris Farley, David Spade
> Top Gun (1986) Tom Cruise, Kelly McGillis
> Touch of Evil (1958) Orson Welles, Charlton Heston
> Tropic Thunder (2008) Ben Stiller, Jack Black
> Twelve Monkeys (1995) Bruce Willis, Brad Pitt
> U.S. Marshals (1998) Tommy Lee Jones, Wesley Snipes
> Uncle Buck (1989) John Candy
> Van Helsing (2004) Hugh Jackman, Kate Beckinsale
> Vegas Vacation (1997) Chevy Chase, Beverly D'Angelo
> Wall Street (1987) Charlie Sheen, Michael Douglas
> WarGames (1983) Matthew Broderick, Dabney Coleman
> We Were Soldiers (2002) Mel Gibson, Madeleine Stowe
> Wedding Crashers (2005) Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn
> Weird Science (1985) Anthony Michael Hall, Kelly LeBrock
> What's the Worst That Could Happen? (2001) Martin Lawrence, Danny DeVito
> Wolf (1994) Kate Nelligan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Jack Nicholson
> Wyatt Earp (1994) Kevin Costner, Dennis Quaid
> X2: X-Men United (2003) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
> X-Men (2000) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen
> X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006) Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman
> XXX: State of the Union (2005) Ice Cube, Samuel L. Jackson
> Young Frankenstein (1974) Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle


 WOW! That's some list.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Men in Black II the dog in MIB HQ is smoking with some aliens towards the end of the movie....


----------



## ActionAndy

What about The Breakfast Club?

His old man puts a cigar out on him...


----------



## casadooley

Ghost Busters II-Ray (Dan Aykroyd) smoking a cigar while hosing down the inside of the statue of liberty with slime.:ss


----------



## craigchilds

Rendition (2007, Jake Gyllenhall & Reese Witherspoon).

I don't recommend this movie, but there is a scene where the young CIA analyst played by Gyllenhall meets with a contact in North Africa to discuss the torture/interrogation of a prisoner. The unnamed contact is smoking a cigar throughout the scene. He offers one to Gyllenhall, who declines.


----------



## craigchilds

You, Me, and Dupree starring Kate Hudson, Owen Wilson, Matt Dillon, and Michael Douglas.

Two scenes featuring cigars:

1) Carl (Matt Dillon) decides to host guys night at his house without telling his wife (Kate Hudson). She returns to find the house is wrecked, strippers at the front door, and all the boys smoking cigars in the living room.

2) Carl imagines his best friend (Owen Wilson) making love to his wife on his father-in-law's boat. The father-in-law (Michael Douglas) is smoking a cigar and laughing, he tells Owen "Hey, you can do anything you want to with her, as long as she's not with Carl anymore"


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I am going to have to pull another of the great Peter Sellers' movies out of the air and put it up on the list. "I'm All Right Jack" (1959) starring Peter Sellers, Richard Attenborough, and Ian Carmichael. The movie won British Academy Awards for best actor Peter Sellers and Best Picture. Throughout the movie, as was popular in the time, cigar smoking can be seen throughout the film.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052911/


----------



## icehog3

Born Losers (1967)

In this "pre-quel" to the movie "Billy Jack", Tom Laughlin and a member of a rival biker gang test their "manhood" by placing a burning cigar inside of each's exposed forearms to see who flinches first and pulls away.


----------



## icehog3

The Enforcer (1976)

Bradford Dillman (Capt. McKay) puffs on a cigar while he reassigns Clint Eastwood (Harry Callahan) to Personnel.


----------



## Darrell

icehog3 said:


> The Enforcer (1976)
> 
> Bradford Dillman (Capt. McKay) puffs on a cigar while he reassigns Clint Eastwood (Harry Callahan) to Personnel.


One of my favorite "Dirty" Harry flicks!


----------



## JE3146

Band of Brothers :tu

The 'Bull' stores a cigar in the butt plate of his M1 Garand and bites bits off of it like chewing tobacco at times. As well as every other scene he has a lit cigar hanging out his mouth.


----------



## TheTraveler

Play it to the Bone.

Robert Wagner in the opening scenes in the office on the conference call, Tom Sizemore and a couple of other guys at the fight.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

The Enforcer with Clint Eastwod.....near the beginning he is getting reamed by his boss who lights up a corona something.....Dirty Harry should fight Chuck Norris.....:cb


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> The Enforcer (1976)
> 
> Bradford Dillman (Capt. McKay) puffs on a cigar while he reassigns Clint Eastwood (Harry Callahan) to Personnel.


"Fourteen thousand, THREE HUNDRED AND SEVENTY-NINE DOLLARS!"

"How can that be?"


----------



## M1903A1

JE3146 said:


> The 'Bull' stores a cigar in the butt plate of his M1 Garand


I'll have to remember that whenever I get back into competitive shooting! :tu


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

jamesb3 said:


> WOW! That's some list.


That _is_ a great list!


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> The Enforcer (1976)
> 
> Bradford Dillman (Capt. McKay) puffs on a cigar while he reassigns Clint Eastwood (Harry Callahan) to Personnel.





Fishbeadtwo said:


> The Enforcer with Clint Eastwod.....near the beginning he is getting reamed by his boss who lights up a corona something.....Dirty Harry should fight Chuck Norris.....:cb


You're not paying attention, Charlie! :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

I musta looked at a 1 day earlier version of the list....I just saw the movie this past Sunday.....:cb


----------



## icehog3

Kindergarten Cop (1990)

Bad guy Cullen Crisp (Richard Tyson) smoking a cigar in his Mom's car before attempting to abduct his son.


----------



## CDNRoycer

There is a lot of cigar smoking in The Girl Next Door


----------



## Coop1914

jamesb3 said:


> WOW! That's some list.


Agreed! Might I add Swingers (1997) Vince Vaughn, Jon Farveau.


----------



## rlaliberty

pretty positive It Happened One Night had a bit of pipe smoking and cigar smoking


----------



## replicant_argent

White Hunter, Black Heart with Clint has cigar smoking throughout it.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Earth Girls are Easy....

the cheated on girlfriend puts a box of Davidoffs into a vcr and hits play.......and smoke rolls out of the player..............?! :r


----------



## roughrider

*Black Hawk Down*

Mr. Atto offers General Garrison a Bolivar Belicoso.

I uploaded the scene to Youtube.






I love the quote: *"Miami, my friend, is not Cuba."*

Great movie btw.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Major League (1989) Tom Berringer, Charlie Sheen
Major League II (1994) Tom Berringer, Charlie Sheen

Pedro Cerrano and his god Jobu(sp) both smoke cigars.
Awesome movies btw. Great especially for this time of year.


----------



## RobustoG

I shutter seing Man on Fire where Denzel Washington cuts the guys fingers off with his cigar cutter.


----------



## Troop_lee

Here gos about the gayest thing I've ever said on the internet.


the wife was just watching Sex and the City DVD, and I sat down because I was tired. And a few of teh guys and one of the ladies were smoking cigars. Odd??


----------



## robofan

Airport the original 1970 version. George Kennedy plays Joe Patroni who chomps on a cigar throughout most of the movie. Near the end he saves the day by moving the stuck airplane that is blocking the runway and is rewarded with a box of cigars.


----------



## Legend

Troop_lee said:


> Here gos about the gayest thing I've ever said on the internet.
> 
> the wife was just watching Sex and the City DVD, and I sat down because I was tired. And a few of teh guys and one of the ladies were smoking cigars. Odd??


Yeah. Were with you pal. Right. Sure. Ya know tired.

Never admit such things.


----------



## foomanto

bill and teds bogus journey has a guy smoking a cigar close the end of the movie.


----------



## md4958

101 Dalmations. The bad guy that steals the puppies (Jasper) smokes a perfecto while watching tv at the house where the puppies are being held.... Just watched it with my 2year old tonight.

Also, not sure if tv counts, but HBOs Entourage "Welcome to the Jungle" episode. Director Billy Walsh smokes a stogies all episode


----------



## icehog3

Some cigar smoking going on in the spaceship in "The Chronicles of Riddick" (2004).


----------



## pmwz

The Baader Meinhof Complex has a couple of scenes with cigar smoking


----------



## borndead1

One of my favorites scenes from one of my favorite movies is in *"The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly"* when Tuco is trailing Blondie. When he gets to Blondie's last resting spot, he grabs the cigar butt out of the fire and puffs on it. He finally gets one that is still burning and he knows he's getting close. LOVE that scene, it has stuck with me ever since I saw that movie as a kid.


----------



## Mark-60

"Maverick"









"Dances with Wolves"

-Mark.


----------



## macjoe53

I skipped to the last page so I don't know if its been mentioned but there's cigar smoking not only in Iron Man but in some of the specials included with the 2 DVD set.


----------



## b128thopen

The Mission with Jeromy Irons and Robert De Nero.
A couple of Spanish diplomats smoking cigars in a few scenes


----------



## md4958

Charlies Angles. at almost the end, the Angles get to charlies house and there is a stogie burning in the ash tray... cant tell what it is though, its upsidedown and blurred


----------



## Darrell

A perfect murder, about 25 mins in Michael Douglas is smoking a stogie.


----------



## Tredegar

The Toxic Avenger. One of the bad guys is nicknamed "The cigar" because he uses his cigar as a weapon against others.


----------



## ColdCuts

Hey fellas, sorry it's been awhile since the last update. I've been away from the computer because I'm busy moving. I'm still in the process actually, and I won't have time to update the list until November.

In the meantime, I hope everyone is enjoying their cigars and their cinema. :ss


----------



## gary106334

ColdCuts said:


> . I've got Netflix, and I'm going to see 'em all!


Good luck.:tu


----------



## craigchilds

National Lampoon's Vacation (the original, not the Christmas sequel, which is already on the list). 

In the very first scene, when Clark (Chevy Chase) is arguing with the car dealer, the dealer calls over his mechanic to tell him to bring Clark's station wagon back to the lot. The mechanic is smoking a cigar.


----------



## tampabaycigarradio

The Mambo Kings


----------



## craigchilds

Leatherheads (2008) starring George Clooney and Renee Zelwegger. 

I saw a man in the crowd at a football game, smoking a cigar. Also, lots of extras smoking pipes.


----------



## ActionAndy

The Comedian (Watchmen)


----------



## Noxus

Anything with George Burns in it. Loved the Oh God movies.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

ActionAndy said:


> The Comedian (Watchmen)


That's an awesome lighter, plus it doubles as a beard trimmer if things are getting a little bushy.


----------



## kansashat

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> If I recall correctly, they talked about this cigar, a Cuban, and the fact that it was slow-burning (Die Another Day). What type of cigar was this? Or was it a fictional brand made for the movie. Bond films are big on product sponsering so I assume this was an actual brand.


It was a Brazilian puro made by, now defunct, company called Puros do Brasil. The name started with a "D." They made a Brazilian puro called Caravelas that I was impressed with.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5912&highlight=caravelas

Delectados! That was the name of the fictional Cuban cigar in the film. Coincidentally, Puros do Brasil released a Brazilian puro at around the same time as the release of the film. There is a review posted in Top25 Cigar of the Selectos #4 (5x50) by none other than PDS.


----------



## CHAR

The Grifters...character played by Pat Hingle smoking a churchill and puts it out on Anjelica Houston's hand


----------



## craigchilds

CIA agent Felix Leiter is shown smoking an unbanded cigar in the new 007 movie Quantum of Solace. 

BTW, I'm a big James Bond movie fan, and I thought this was the worst Bond movie since Moonraker in 1979. Yes, that's right, worse than License to Kill and A View to a Kill. This one was boring, predictable, hard to follow, the editing was choppy, and every single event in the film was derivative from other movies in the series.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I wasn't really paying much attention the other night when Crank was on, but I looked up during the credits just in time to see a brief picture of a cigar. It was black and white, and in negative, and only on screen for a couple of seconds, but I could swear it was a Opus.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

PerpetualNoob said:


> I wasn't really paying much attention the other night when Crank was on, but I looked up during the credits just in time to see a brief picture of a cigar. It was black and white, and in negative, and only on screen for a couple of seconds, but I could swear it was a Opus.


This has been confirmed. Carlos Fuente, Jr. was even mentioned in the "Thank you" section of the credits. I never saw anyone in the movie actually smoking one, though. I might have missed it.


----------



## Chico57

Chain Reaction with Keanu Reeves and Morgan Freeman. Freeman's character Paul Shannon is either holding an unlit cigar or smoking one in 75% of his scenes. They have white bands that are half way down the cigar when he takes them out of his 3 finger leather case. Maybe Davidoff's?


----------



## craigchilds

Wow, this thread has just about died. A shame, since it is by far my favorite thread on ClubStogie (now, Puff.com. what the hell???!!??)

_Blades of Glory_

Very funny, if you like Will Ferrell. Craig T. Nelson is scene briefly smoking a cigar during one of the skating montages.


----------



## Shervin

Swordfish if it hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## tx_tuff

Not going to read this whole thread right now LOL So this may have been said before. In "Something About Mary" they show the inside of a cigar factory in Miami.


----------



## smokering10

Gettysburg and The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.


----------



## craigchilds

Saw the Ron Howard move *Frost/Nixon* last night. Several scenes of David Frost smoking an unbanded cigar.

There is also a brief scene of a man smoking a cigar on an airplane. I missed it, but my wife nudged me and said, "No way the airlines would still let you light up a cigar today. Not even in 1st class".


----------



## craigchilds

The Jazz Singer (1927, starring Al Jolson)

This movie was #90 on the American Film Institute's Top 100 Films of All Time, published in 1997. It was an ok movie, not great, but significant because it was the very first movie to use recorded dialogue in places. It took several years, but eventually the "talkies" became so popular that silent movies disappeared altogether. 

Several men can be seen smoking cigars in the saloon scene, where Al Jolson's character is performing.


----------



## RexBeck

I saw Che: part 1 last night.

Cigar here, and there, and there, and there, and there, and there, and there, and in there, and up there... Non-stop stogie action.

It did, after-all, take place _in Cuba_. :smoke2:

I only saw a band on a close-up one time... It almost looked like "Punch" but I couldn't get a good enough glimpse...


----------



## craigchilds

I'm still making my way through the American Film Institute Top 100 Movies of All Time.

#18 _The General_, the famous 1927 silent movie starring Buster Keaton. Several scenes featured Union Army leaders smoking cigars while plotting an invasion of the South.

#12 _Sunset Boulevard_, the first Hollywood satire starring William Holden and Gloria Swanson in 1950. Although a classic to an older generation, I found this movie to be an odd mishmash of film noir, melodrama, and satirical humor. I counted two extras smoking cigars in the background. There is also a scene where the head of Paramount Studios bites the end of a cigar and lights it during a business meeting.


----------



## craigchilds

*The African Queen*, 1951, starring Humphrey Bogart and Katherine Hepburn. Bogey is seen in a few scenes smoking on a cigar, while drinking scotch and sailing on his ship. During the movie, he alternates between cigars and cigarettes.

Near the beginning of the movie, there is also a scene where he throws a cigar on the ground and a bunch of African natives start fighting over it. Trush me when I say this scene did nothing to alleviate silly racial stereotypes in the 1950's.

*The Deer Hunter*, 1978, starring Robert DeNiro, Christopher Walken, and Meryl Streep. This 3-hr snooze fest is known solely for one very intense scene involving POW torture and russian roulette. Near the beginning of the movie, several wedding guests are given cigars at the rehearsal party. Later, the grocery store owner is shown puffing on a large stogie in a few different shots.


----------



## AznDragon533

Does anyone know what cigars/cigar cutter was in the Movie: Fast and Furious 2


----------



## wolfmonk

Watched the Last Detail last night and Jack Nicholson's character smokes cigars frequently.


----------



## tx_tuff

The new TV show "Harper's Island" which they bill as a Muder Mystery Event.

It aired last week, watched it on DVR last night and you can clearly see the Montecristo band on the cigar (of course the bad guy) was smoking. Anyway not a bad show.


----------



## Poss253a

Pierce Brosnan in "The Matador".....hasa ciga in his mouth in a few scenes......when I watch that movie it makes me want to light one up.


----------



## Andy

this is not a movie but how about colombo any remember


----------



## KickU2Sleep

High Anxiety with Mel Brooks. Unbanded gars and desks with Humis on them...


----------



## donp

Whoa! I'm lagged on this thread by a year. I wanted to add one, which I have seen about a dozen times. Patton with George C Scott. Patton was a big cigar smoker, and from what I read, he used to travel with a sizeable amount of boxes of cuban cigars. I don't recall what kind he favored but, from the pictures I have seen, he seemed partial to larger vitolas.


----------



## Firerat

I didn't feel like scanning all 26 pages, but in the movie *Shooter*, Danny Glover smokes a cigar at the end while having a glass of what looks like some sort of Scotch.

Right before Mark Walburg shoots him in the throat.


----------



## donp

I saw that movie. Great action, and I wondered what they were all smoking.


----------



## gaberox

My personal favorites probably already mentioned. Good Fellas, The Untouchables, Godfather 1&2 and Casino. These movies always make me want to light one up.


----------



## craigchilds

I just finished watching *The Gold Rush* (1925, Charlie Chaplin). There are two scenes which feature cigars:

1 At the Monte Carlo Dance Hall, where Chaplin's character meets Georgia, the woman of his dreams. Several patrons at the bar can be seen smoking cigars.

2. Near the end of the movie, after Chaplin has struck gold and become wealthy, he and his partner are smoking cigars aboard a steamship.

By the way, I was smoking a Hoyo de Monterrey Governor while watching the film, even though I have not yet become wealthy.


----------



## mattymatt5150

Predator - Arnold lights up a fatty


----------



## craigchilds

Lonely Hearts, 2006, starring John Travolta, Selma Hayek, James Gandolfini, and Laura Dern.

In several scenes, one of the police officers can be seen walking around the police station smoking an unbanded churchill cigar.


----------



## Acesfull

Bad Boys II there is lots of Cuban Cohiba love... Also last night watched the Assassination of Jesse James, lots of cigars in that as well


----------



## craigchilds

Donnie Brasco with Johnny Depp and Al Pacino. 

Good mob movie. Lots of killin', swearin', and cigar smokin'


----------



## sboyajian

Tom Selleck smokes a cigar on the train in Mr. Baseball


----------



## CigarDisciple

Watched an old movie with Edward G. Robinson and Humprey Bogart called "Bullets and Ballots". Great Gangster Movie, Edward G. played a cop.:smoke2:


----------



## Herf N Turf

Nickle-plated .44 Magnum wielding tow truck driver in Men in Black.


----------



## tx_tuff

Taking of Pelham 123, Public Enemy, and X-Men.


----------



## Stinkdyr

craigchilds said:


> Saw the Ron Howard move *Frost/Nixon* last night. Several scenes of David Frost smoking an unbanded cigar.
> 
> There is also a brief scene of a man smoking a cigar on an airplane. I missed it, but my wife nudged me and said, "No way the airlines would still let you light up a cigar today. Not even in 1st class".


No flies on her! Then again, she hasn't flown India Air lately.....or ridden any sort of transportation in Turkey!


----------



## Stinkdyr

I always wanted Jodie to Monica Lewinsky my white owl cigar......even if she is a hoover.



Mark-60 said:


> "Maverick"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dances with Wolves"
> 
> -Mark.


----------



## Stinkdyr

yeah, ya gotta love High Plains Drifter. Clint sure could make a cigar wish it had never been rolled!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Watched Quinten Tarantino's impressively bad "Hell Ride" on cable last night, and several people were getting their stogie on. And there were naked chicks, of which I approve.

Hell Ride (2008)

That first comment sums everything up pretty well.


----------

